# Your Current Ski Jones Rating



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

Rate your current ski jones on a 1 to 10 scale as follows:

1 - No Jones
10 - Off the chart jones


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

Most days it is an 8 but right now I would be happy just to be able to do anything.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd put it at about a 5.  Normally it would be around an 8, but I've been far too busy moving, painting, tiling, working etc over the past month to think much about anything else.


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2008)

1...  It's summer..   

Since I move to the Catskills... I like summer a whole lot better...
I'll start jonesin' around late August...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Out of sight, out of mind and hot weather keeps me around a 5. It starts moving much higher as the days grow shorter and the anticipation of first snow starts to kick in and ski trips get finalized. Usually end of August, beginning of september my thoughts are about equipment, trips, etc.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Jul 8, 2008)

I would usually be about a 10 but I have a ton of work to do for my masters degree. I would say about 7.5 but once September hits I will most likely be an eleven.


----------



## powderman (Jul 8, 2008)

6:  I jone every now and then, but I have other things to look forward to at the time.  I'll be jonesing a lot in early Fall.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm probably in the 3 or 4 range.  I do think about it every so often, but I also really enjoy my "summer" sports too and I definately haven't gotten my fill of those yet!

My jones level will likely increase in another week or two when I head upto my place at Mount Snow for the weekend and see all of the new fanguns they've installed/ are waiting to be installed - that really increased my jones level ALOT last summer


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

sqrt( -1 )


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with out of sight, out of mind.  Even though my skis and boots are in the kitchen and I see them all day long, it's not the highest priority for me right now (nor is it really a thought in my mind).  I'm too busy running and doing other things to be jonesing for skiing right now.


----------



## arik (Jul 8, 2008)

I am at a 7 or 8, but I am going to Chile to ski in 3 weeks so it's on my mind, have to pack my skis and stuff to bring it down to NYC from VT


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 8, 2008)

seven...I'm surrounded by the industry all year so there's no out of sight out of mind scenario possible.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 8, 2008)

1 Between wife's injury, moving and big projects at work, I'm jonsing for biking and hiking.


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> seven...I'm surrounded by the industry all year so there's no out of sight out of mind scenario possible.



What part of the industry are you in?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rate your current ski jones on a 1 to 10 scale as follows:
> 
> 1 - No Jones
> 10 - Off the chart jones



11


----------



## JasonE (Jul 8, 2008)

For most of June I was at about a 5. Floating somewhere in the back of my mind, but not totally obnoxious about it. However, a day or two ago someone over at SnowJournal posted a video of themselves skiing at tucks on July 5th, and that got me going. Right now I'm running about a 9.75 on the jones-o-meter and it's only going up from there.

I actually was flipping through a ski history book I have on the shelf last night and saw a picture of people doing grass skiing (using these wierd little rolly things on their feet instead of skis) and actually said "where can I get those feet things????"

And for those about to suggest a trip up to tucks... no. Alas, my wife heard some horror-stories about people dieing there and now won't let me go.


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

JasonE said:


> For most of June I was at about a 5. Floating somewhere in the back of my mind, but not totally obnoxious about it. However, a day or two ago someone over at SnowJournal posted a video of themselves skiing at tucks on July 5th, and that got me going. Right now I'm running about a 9.75 on the jones-o-meter and it's only going up from there.
> 
> I actually was flipping through a ski history book I have on the shelf last night and saw a picture of people doing grass skiing (using these wierd little rolly things on their feet instead of skis) and actually said "where can I get those feet things????"
> 
> And for those about to suggest a trip up to tucks... no. Alas, my wife heard some horror-stories about people dieing there and now won't let me go.



Just tell her the vast majority of people that die there are retards that get in avalanches.  No avi danger this time of year = no problem.


----------



## kingslug (Jul 8, 2008)

With the way things are going right now.................I'm ready to hop on a plane to Argentina.


----------



## kingslug (Jul 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 1 Between wife's injury, moving and big projects at work, I'm jonsing for biking and hiking.



Ditto.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably 2 or three I guess.  Too much other stuff going on to get too carried away by it.  It will slowly get worse as the summer goes on and then start to rise rapidly once fall like weather approaches...


----------



## Phildozer (Jul 8, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1...  It's summer..




Right there with you on that.

Enjoy it while it's here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)

7.5 I'm jonesin' for any kind of outdoor activity at the moment. 

I'm at the point where I'm really mobile after the surgery, but I can't push very hard because the tendon needs longer to catch up than my muscles. :sad:


----------



## jack97 (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> sqrt( -1 )



= i  (or j)

No jonesing.... just too busy. Prolly get it around Oct or Nov


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

Phildozer said:


> Right there with you on that.
> 
> Enjoy it while it's here.



Summer sucks..I hope it's ends early this year..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> No jonesing here either .. just too much work to get done on the house this contruction season.. Summer is flying by on me too..



summer is dragging for me...it's only been summer for like 3 weeks..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> summer is dragging for me...it's only been summer for like 3 weeks..



Try finding yourself a hobby other than getting high and drunk...


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rate your current ski jones on a 1 to 10 scale as follows:
> 
> 1 - No Jones
> 10 - Off the chart jones




 1

I'm going in for surgery this friday to remove the disk I effed up back in December at Sundown. Right now the only jones I have is to get the recovery period started so that I'm ready to ski next winter. My Dr says I should be good to go and back to ripping bumps and jumps by January.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> 1
> 
> I'm going in for surgery this friday to remove the disk I effed up back in December at Sundown. Right now the only jones I have is to get the recovery period started so that I'm ready to ski next winter. My Dr says I should be good to go and back to ripping bumps and jumps by January.



Yikes! I can't believe that's still bugging you. Talk about a freak accident.


----------



## roark (Jul 8, 2008)

9.
Had a ski dream last night.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 8, 2008)

9.  Could be worse, but I want to ski.  If the Yankees don't improve, that'll be enough to make it a 10.  Summer sucks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Try finding yourself a hobby other than getting high and drunk...



hahahaha..nothing compares to skiing..and I like to get high and drunk just as much during ski season..especially while skiing..:dunce:


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yikes! I can't believe that's still bugging you. Talk about a freak accident.



I still can get over how much damage a tiny little hit off the side of a trail could do.I have hit jumps exactly like that thousands of times. I guess you never know.

I'm going to bust my butt in PT so that I'm ready to go for the Sundown bump comps


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 8, 2008)

roark said:


> Had a ski dream last night.



About a 7 for me.  I've had two ski dreams in the last few weeks and last night I dreamed that I was outside and it was snowing.  In the dream I was thinking "it's gonna be a good season if it's snowing this early."


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm about at 2.  I'm headed to Chile for the last week of August.  I'll be pegging the Jones meter around mid-August.  I just got in from rowing for an hour.  I spent a couple of hours on my bicycle this morning.  Summer is just fine though I'd kind of like it 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> 1
> 
> I'm going in for surgery this friday to remove the disk I effed up back in December at Sundown. Right now the only jones I have is to get the recovery period started so that I'm ready to ski next winter. My Dr says I should be good to go and back to ripping bumps and jumps by January.


What type of disc problem and which disc do you have? I just had an epidural steroid inj again yesterday for the third time in my l5, and s1. If this doesn't help, the dr is going to discus further options.


----------



## billski (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Out of sight, out of mind and hot weather keeps me around a 5. It starts moving much higher as the days grow shorter and the anticipation of first snow starts to kick in and ski trips get finalized. Usually end of August, beginning of september my thoughts are about equipment, trips, etc.



What he said.  Me thinks we need a poll....


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 8, 2008)

Terry said:


> What type of disc problem and which disc do you have? I just had an epidural steroid inj again yesterday for the third time in my l5, and s1. If this doesn't help, the dr is going to discus further options.



I jammed my back going off a tiny hit, which resulted in a “massive paracentral rupture of disk L5-S1”. My doctor told me from the get go, that because the rupture was so large, surgery was probably going to be the only thing to get rid of the pain. I went through 2 rounds of the epidural steroid injects. They made me feel like a million bucks for about 2 weeks then the pain came right back as strong as ever. 

It’s been close to 7 months of living in pain and I finally broke down and scheduled the surgery. The procedure I’m having is called a micro-discectomy. Basically they are going into the spine and cutting away at the effected disk so that it no longer is pinching the nerve. It is an out patient procedure so I will be out of the hospital the same day of the surgery. Recovery period is 4-6 weeks followed by 6-8 weeks of PT to regain mobility.


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I jammed my back going off a tiny hit, which resulted in a “massive paracentral rupture of disk L5-S1”. My doctor told me from the get go, that because the rupture was so large, surgery was probably going to be the only thing to get rid of the pain. I went through 2 rounds of the epidural steroid injects. They made me feel like a million bucks for about 2 weeks then the pain came right back as strong as ever.
> 
> It’s been close to 7 months of living in pain and I finally broke down and scheduled the surgery. The procedure I’m having is called a micro-discectomy. Basically they are going into the spine and cutting away at the effected disk so that it no longer is pinching the nerve. It is an out patient procedure so I will be out of the hospital the same day of the surgery. Recovery period is 4-6 weeks followed by 6-8 weeks of PT to regain mobility.


Good luck with the procedure. Keep us posted on the progress. I had 2 injections in May 07 that worked untill june this year. Hoping that this inj helps as well. We'll see in a couple of days. Right now the pain is the same and I have had a massive headache since last night. But that is part of the side effects.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 8, 2008)

7

I don't think I ever really go below a 6 . . . 

And really, if some people's jones was 1 or 2 . . . why would they be online posting on a ski related website?


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 8, 2008)

Terry said:


> Good luck with the procedure. Keep us posted on the progress. I had 2 injections in May 07 that worked untill june this year. Hoping that this inj helps as well. We'll see in a couple of days. Right now the pain is the same and I have had a massive headache since last night. But that is part of the side effects.



Thanks! I will keep you posted.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 8, 2008)

So far I am at a 2...Its on my mind but I enjoy summer for the most part. Sep is when I hit around a 10 or so.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 8, 2008)

1

What ev. Just finished the 07-08 season. I actually had a meta thought before taking my "last run" in which just before starting down, I was stunned that I wasn't thinking "wow, this is my last run of the season." It just seemed so nonchalant and inconsequential. It was just another run, just another day, just another season. Then I got done that run and took one more because it was so good. What I came up with is when your season extends early and late, it is only a four month off season which really isn't so bad. And there is so much great stuff happening during the summer. And, honestly, it is actually a relief to have a few free weekends to do whatever and not constantly be planning the next big day. Hard to jones when I am sweating in my chair while typing this when it is 90+ degrees out. I'll wait until October to get excited again. For now I am going to relax and enjoy warmer weather activities and chilling out.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 8, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> And really, if some people's jones was 1 or 2 . . . why would they be online posting on a ski related website?


Good question. Probably why the Misc Forum is the most active right now. Just community and people chatting and vegging in front of a computer instead of being productive or doing something active. I sure have cut back this summer, that's for sure. I do have my occasional spurt though  Checking forums everyday is pretty habit forming regardless of activity.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 8, 2008)

JasonE said:


> However, a day or two ago someone over at SnowJournal posted a video of themselves skiing at tucks on July 5th, and that got me going.
> [SNIP]
> And for those about to suggest a trip up to tucks... no. Alas, my wife heard some horror-stories about people dieing there and now won't let me go.


Technically, that was rocket21 shooting video of Icelanticskier and me  but in regards to Tucerkman, I think there have only been a half dozen deaths at Tuckerman in the past decade at most and they usually either involve avalanches or people sliding into crevasses due to poor or too aggressive line selection. Essentially, it is very usual for anyone to die at Tuckerman but there are an awful lot of injuries. Start with Hillman's which is pretty mellow (for Tuckerman) and you are very unlikely to get injured (at least the usual ways... falling into boulders, ice fall, etc.). Your wife needs to do some research if she thinks the danger level is any higher than railing groomers at high speed (over a dozen deaths per year at least with that "dangerous" activity).


----------



## snoseek (Jul 8, 2008)

8 or so for me and I'm hiking for turns on Friday. I miss riding lifts, skiing powder and working little. Summer is work time for me.

Don't get me wrong I love summer and can easily fill my time with the usual variety of activities but I'll be happy to start a new season.


----------



## hardline (Jul 9, 2008)

this year is a bit different for me because no south america trip. i will normally buy equipment till mid july then go to south america in august. so all i have this year to by gear and i have to be honest it aint cutting it. i find myself going out way to much and it is just way to easy being in the biz i am. the only upside is finding lots of hot girls to have dirty sex with:smile:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Good question. Probably why the Misc Forum is the most active right now. Just community and people chatting and vegging in front of a computer instead of being productive or doing something active. I sure have cut back this summer, that's for sure. I do have my occasional spurt though  Checking forums everyday is pretty habit forming regardless of activity.



That sounds about right to me.  I've been doing way more posting and reading in the Misc and Cycling forums than the Skiing forum.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That sounds about right to me.  I've been doing way more posting and reading in the Misc and Cycling forums than the Skiing forum.



I've been in Cycling most lately. I hang out in Misc a bit too. I've been checking out the Skiing forums more lately though. My ski jones level is in check at about a 3. I watched a few AZ vids yesterday that kinda fueled the jones meter a bit, but MTB is really keeping me balanced this summer. I would be at a solid 8+ without it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> sqrt( -1 )



They asked for you Jones Level, not your IQ. Or your girlfriend.

I ride around a 2 or 3, generally, until I read threads like this, when it bumps up to 8-9. That's why I stay out of the skiing forum during the summer.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> They asked for you Jones Level, not your IQ. Or your girlfriend.
> 
> I ride around a 2 or 3, generally, until I read threads like this, when it bumps up to 8-9. That's why I stay out of the skiing forum during the summer.



No time for love, Dr. Jones.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

right now, its about a 20.  I'm dying.  i havent logged on much at home in a while but the sundown challenge got my blood pumping and then you throw in the k challenge and i realized i only skied there once last year.....

my head is absolutely filled with skiing.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> right now, its about a 20.  I'm dying.  i havent logged on much at home in a while but the sundown challenge got my blood pumping and then you throw in the k challenge and i realized i only skied there once last year.....
> 
> my head is absolutely filled with skiing.



better than booze filling your head, ski fantasies are something you might be able to handle.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

These go to eleven...but right now I'm at about a 4.

Busy at work, busy on the bike.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, After reading this post I am going to 10! wait 100! I am just happy I am in a three day golf tournament to keep me busy! Just think the days are getting shorter and we are getting closer to SKI SEASON!!!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm cool, hovering at around a 2.

I still think about skiing everyday, but more in a "looking forward to it" mode than an "I miss it badly" one.

Workouts for 08/09 have commenced.

And I've been busy as all getout at work.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 12, 2008)

Just scored a job in Jackson (real world career job, who'd have thought that was possible?). Just bought a new jacket and pants. Just threw in a rental application for a ballah pad in downtown Jackson. Jones is an understatement. Im fiending like a crack addict.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 12, 2008)

1---IT'S SUMMER!!!!

I like golf too, what can I say


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Just scored a job in Jackson (real world career job, who'd have thought that was possible?). Just bought a new jacket and pants. Just threw in a rental application for a ballah pad in downtown Jackson. Jones is an understatement. Im fiending like a crack addict.



You win. Nobody can beat that setup.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks. I really cant believe it came through for me like it did. 

Although this fiending for winter could get expensive and I wont have the cash to move there. Im looking at close to 5 grand before its all said and done just to pay F/L/D and get myself out there and situated for a month or so till the checks start rolling in. Such an expensive area, so you guys dont have that to deal with. Somehow I think its worth it though...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would say I am at a 1.  It is probably from my knee surgery.  I dont know how much I can trust it, and scared that it getting hurt again can seriously impact the rest of my life.  

So while I love skiing, right now it scares me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

After playing golf today in near 90 degree heat..still at a 10...I'm now going to surf the net for some new fat skis.  Only 4 more months till we can ski a white ribbon of death in New England..woo hoo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Just scored a job in Jackson (real world career job, who'd have thought that was possible?). Just bought a new jacket and pants. Just threw in a rental application for a ballah pad in downtown Jackson. Jones is an understatement. Im fiending like a crack addict.



Congrats on the new job...hopefully you can still ski some weekdays..


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 12, 2008)

Ill be skiing plenty of weekdays, itll just be night skiing at Snow King most likely....

Ill only be working 4 ten hour shifts out there, so it still leaves me 3 days of JHMR resort riding. 1 of which Ill be mtn hosting.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine just spiked to a 8 after I just told my wife ski season is ONLY about 5 months away. Suddenly it sounds like a frickin' eternity. I'll have to readjust my thinking and maybe plan something out west earlier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Mine just spiked to a 8 after I just told my wife ski season is ONLY about 5 months away. Suddenly it sounds like a frickin' eternity. I'll have to readjust my thinking and maybe plan something out west earlier.



I'm definititely doing a last minute early season trip to Colorado or Utah..maybe like 5 days or so..I need to ski some fresh POE..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm definititely doing a last minute early season trip to Colorado or Utah..maybe like 5 days or so..I need to ski some fresh POE..



I hear ya, and I'm gonna start looking at some options this week. I think bookending the season with an early trip and a late spring trip makes the season feel longer. Screw waiting for Pocono pelts of snow in December. Although, my bones tell me we are going to have a better snow season this year.


----------



## roark (Jul 13, 2008)

mondeo said:


> These go to eleven...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got off the phone with one of our Trip leaders for the ski club, confirmed trips are a 7 nite stint between Banff and Lake Louise, Crusty Butt, and a Utah trip, McSteezy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 13, 2008)

Great summer here in the Dacks and SL R  so far ------------- so  i'm at a  ONE 

All things in time -- no need to rush or obsess.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm getting better at windsurfing, so I'm fine for now. There aren't too many warm, windy days so the ski jones will be back soon. I still dream about powder/tree skiing.


----------



## powderman (Jul 13, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I still dream about powder/tree skiing.



I've been dreaming about GS turns recently.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I'm getting better at windsurfing, so I'm fine for now.



Same here, but it's the mountain bike for me. That's really my obsession lately and it's keeping the ski jones at bay. Still at 3 or lower. DST is really allowing me to get a lot of riding in - usually three evenings a week. That will change once the days get shorter so the ski jones will undoubtedly begin to increase. Still, I'm looking forward to early fall rides and plan to ride at least once a week until the snow flies.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Same here, but it's the mountain bike for me. That's really my obsession lately and it's keeping the ski jones at bay. Still at 3 or lower. DST is really allowing me to get a lot of riding in - usually three evenings a week. That will change once the days get shorter so the ski jones will undoubtedly begin to increase. Still, I'm looking forward to early fall rides and plan to ride at least once a week until the snow flies.



You should really invest in a one or two cheap headlights and a good headlamp. Riding at night is super fun and adds a whole new spin on trails you have done so many times. Visibility is not a problem and for me and I also like the complete isolation. Try it really, it will extend your season and you won't have to rush around in the fall after work to get in a 30 min. ride before dark.


----------



## hardline (Jul 14, 2008)

right now i am at about a hi 5. i have never found something that destresses me more than snowboarding and things are getting a little hectic in the good ole NYC.


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 14, 2008)

Terry said:


> Good luck with the procedure. Keep us posted on the progress. I had 2 injections in May 07 that worked untill june this year. Hoping that this inj helps as well. We'll see in a couple of days. Right now the pain is the same and I have had a massive headache since last night. But that is part of the side effects.



My doctor said the surgery went well. He also said the nerve that was being pinched was more compressed than he expected. He told me that I would be on the longer end of the recovery period but that I should be playing golf in 12-14 weeks and that I should be close to 100% by January.

I’m stuck in bed for the next 3 weeks but my ski jones jumped from a 1 to a 5 after hearing I would be good to go for skiing this upcoming season.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> My doctor said the surgery went well. He also said the nerve that was being pinched was more compressed than he expected. He told me that I would be on the longer end of the recovery period but that I should be playing golf in 12-14 weeks and that I should be close to 100% by January.
> 
> I’m stuck in bed for the next 3 weeks but my ski jones jumped from a 1 to a 5 after hearing I would be good to go for skiing this upcoming season.



Great to hear. Rest up and get well soon!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great to hear. Rest up and get well soon!



Ditto.


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great to hear. Rest up and get well soon!



Thanks guys. I will see you guys the first wednesday night at sundown.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 14, 2008)

My ski jones rating just took a jump up to 10.  I'm now on a layover in Burlington, VT and I'm here almost all day tomorrow so I'm wishing it was winter and I could head out first thing in the morning to ski.  It doesn't help that the snack sized block of Cabot cheddar that I got at the convenience store says "ski us on the web".  In a couple of days the jones should drop back down to a 7 though.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

My ski jones rating dropped to about a 2 after last weekend.  The time I had on my friends boat and at the beach, definately had me enjoying the summer lifestyle ALOT.

After next weekend,  I'll probably be upto about an 8 aftre heading upto Mount Snow for the weekend and seeing 1st hand the 150 fan guns being installed for this coming season.


----------



## Terry (Jul 15, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> My doctor said the surgery went well. He also said the nerve that was being pinched was more compressed than he expected. He told me that I would be on the longer end of the recovery period but that I should be playing golf in 12-14 weeks and that I should be close to 100% by January.
> 
> I’m stuck in bed for the next 3 weeks but my ski jones jumped from a 1 to a 5 after hearing I would be good to go for skiing this upcoming season.



Thats great news. I was wondering how you were doing. Is that a permanent fix? I am feeling 60-70% better since my injection. They are going to schedule another one soon.


----------



## downhill04 (Jul 15, 2008)

Terry said:


> Thats great news. I was wondering how you were doing. Is that a permanent fix? I am feeling 60-70% better since my injection. They are going to schedule another one soon.



Hopefully it is a permanent fix. From the research I have done some people it is a permanent fix and for others they may require a second surgery 10 years down the road. Good luck with the injection. I hope you have better luck with it than I did.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 15, 2008)

My ski jones was at zero and then we got a flyer in the mail from our ski club today announcing a whistler trip for 1600/person. Now it is at 11.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My ski jones was at zero and then we got a flyer in the mail from our ski club today announcing a whistler trip for 1600/person. Now it is at 11.


At least if you book now, you'll have something to look forward to.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

I was doing fine until I read *[post="286991"]this[/post]*. Now my ski jones has suddenly spiked to 100 or so. :lol:


----------



## marcski (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been stoked pretty bad lately.  After the 4th, the jones starts to come back pretty strong. And just think, probably less than a month now until the 1st issues of the new year's ski mags start to come out.  Buyer's guide and all!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

marcski said:


> I've been stoked pretty bad lately.  After the 4th, the jones starts to come back pretty strong. And just think, probably less than a month now until the 1st issues of the new year's ski mags start to come out.  Buyer's guide and all!



Good point it's usually around August 8th when Ski and Skiing come out..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was doing fine until I read *[post="286991"]this[/post]*. Now my ski jones has suddenly spiked to 100 or so. :lol:



Yeah, thanks for that.  I'm having trouble keeping it subdued as well..  I'm still not doing too bad though, 4 or 5 I guess I'd put it at.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was doing fine until I read *[post="286991"]this[/post]*. Now my ski jones has suddenly spiked to 100 or so. :lol:



+1

my summer has sucked so far, really looking forward to ski season now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's how my ski jones works some times: I'm outside a few minutes ago, the sky is almost dark, and I think, if it was 5PM it would be 50 degrees and November.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm chomping at the bit pretty good right now.

I've spent a lot of time on this site in the past couple weeks... I was talking to one of my ski buddies the other day and she was saying that she had been thinking about it recently too... It's turning into a long summer for me.

I hope SR has skiing on Halloween again... I'll be there.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Ski Jones is elevated. I'm loading up the current email from the ski club listing all the trips. Shwing!

KOPSC week-long ski trips are limited to
Taos, New Mexico; Vail, Colorado;
Banff/Lake Louise, Winter Park, Colorado
and Snowbasin and Powder Mountain, Utah

Not too shabby a selection.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd say maybe 1.  I'm enjoying running right now.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 22, 2008)

It's getting real bad now. I like summer but it's been +- 95 degrees for many many days now. Sunday hit 102, that's too hot for me to run or bike after work. I'm ready for fall now!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm crossing off the Banff/Lake Louise trip. It's split up at 2 hotels which is unsteezy. I like to unpack and pack once. and that means at least a half day or more downtime bussing to another location. No thanks, looks like Bavaria/Tirol early feb and Taos late feb. This calls for some smallness and quality tune selection, tout suite


----------



## SnowRider (Jul 22, 2008)

Its hard for me because once the season starts it means im back in school and off of my 2month vacion  :razz: But really in at like an 7. Now that all my lacrosse tournaments are over its all i really think about.


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2008)

Back down to the 2 or 3 range.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Phillycore (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm about an 8 right now..... bummed


being out on disability isn't helping matters that's for sure...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Anchoring my season with trips this time of year starts my countdown clock.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I'm about an 8 right now..... bummed
> 
> 
> being out on disability isn't helping matters that's for sure...



How's that knee healing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> How's that knee healing?



I think he's on disibility for a hernia...anyway with every passing day..my ski jones grows..


----------



## hardline (Jul 31, 2008)

i just hit a friggin 10. my outlook reminder just poped up for chile. this was the evening i was suposed to leave. i have to go do some wakeboarding this weekend. this official suck.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been at 10 all summer..


----------



## hardline (Jul 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've been at 10 all summer..



i usually keep my stuff in check with a trip down south but this is the first year in a long time that i can't. its like withdrawl. it is not fun. at least there will be lots of drinking and girls tomorrow.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2008)

1, I would rather go mountain biking instead of skiing right now.  So unless tomorrow was a powder day, or even better, perfect spring conditions in the Chic Chocs/Mt. Washington I probably wouldn't go even if it was winter.  Mountain biking fills, and lots of times surpasses everything I like about skiing, except for this:







There just isn't an equal comparison in mountain biking to that.  So yeah, after looking at that pic, maybe a 2/3.


----------



## hardline (Jul 31, 2008)

awf170 said:


> 1, I would rather go mountain biking instead of skiing right now.  So unless tomorrow was a powder day, or even better, perfect spring conditions in the Chic Chocs/Mt. Washington I probably wouldn't go even if it was winter.  Mountain biking fills, and lots of times surpasses everything I like about skiing, except for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



while tech lines are fun. the thing that drew me into riding was the ability to turn terrain in to smooth, flowing line. as long as there is a line i find that i can ride and make it look smooth i am happy. there is deffinatly some single track where that happens its just not the same as snowboarding for me.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 2, 2008)

T-minus 90 days more or less...

soon enough.

Feeling good today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

JimG. said:


> T-minus 90 days more or less...
> 
> soon enough.
> 
> Feeling good today.



3 cheers   I'm looking over the club trips, The Taos trip is condo style, 2 bedroom, quad occupancy which is great with folks you know, and maybe not so great when matched up with the leftover folks, kinda like getting picked last for a team, lol. Plus I snore like a bear.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 3 cheers   I'm looking over the club trips, The Taos trip is condo style, 2 bedroom, quad occupancy which is great with folks you know, and maybe not so great when matched up with the leftover folks, kinda like getting picked last for a team, lol. Plus I snore like a bear.



Is there some kind of a system like a sock on the door if one of the guys brings a girl back.  Not that I get much action on ski trips..but I wouldn't want a snoring bear to be a cock-block..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is there some kind of a system like a sock on the door if one of the guys brings a girl back.  Not that I get much action on ski trips..but I wouldn't want a snoring bear to be a cock-block..lol



Not that I'm aware of, the folks I've taken the trips with aren't the single pick up types. Most are married or in a relationship, and the few single folks are sexually ambiguous from what I can tell. If there's any friggin' in the riggin' I haven't seen it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

Ski jones rating? At the moment, about a _negative _one million:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ski jones rating? At the moment, about a _negative _one million:



:lol:


----------



## Terry (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm at a 10 right now. Went to the tent sale last night. Bought some new socks, and gloves. Was wearing my skiboots, gloves and jacket last night when it was 90 degrees in here. A few drinks helped also.


----------



## powderman (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ski jones rating? At the moment, about a _negative _one million:



I heard somewhere Sundown's seeding bumps on every summit trail this year


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 3, 2008)

I am still enjoying summer. Two more kayaks to try before making a buying decision and after a dozen days at the golf range, I just did my first par 3 course (averaging 6 strokes a hole, but it was fun! I learned you really do make half your shots near or on the green :roll: ). We just did some camping this past week. Got some work weekends coming up and that may jones me up just a tad. But it is hard to think about skiing when it is this damn hot out. Though a new pair of bindings and a new brain bucket jazzed me up to a 2 or so.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2008)

powderman said:


> I heard somewhere Sundown's seeding bumps on every summit trail this year



Really? I heard they decided to go in a different direction. They're going to be the CT ski race center, so the trails are going to be groomed smooth all season. ;-)



jk


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Really? I heard they decided to go in a different direction. They're going to be the CT ski race center, so the trails are going to be groomed smooth all season. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> jk



Mad steezy speed!:wink:


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I just did my first par 3 course (averaging 6 strokes a hole, but it was fun! I learned you really do make half your shots near or on the green :roll: ).



Double par golf. Sweet! :lol: I did 18 holes at a par 3 course on the Cape and got mostly 5s with a few 4s and 6s scattered in there. Par 3 courses are great for working on your short game which as you mention is where most of the strokes (in my case usually in the form of putts :roll occur. I can definitely see the appeal of golf. I just don't have the time and extra cash to do it often enough to get better than a double/triple bogey golfer.


----------



## powderman (Aug 11, 2008)

Jumped to an 8, getting a new and better home mountain and for the first time ever, I'm going out west


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Up to an 8 . . .

When Ski and Skiing magazines arrive, triggering a viewing of my ski movie collection, it will be up to a 9, then it will go to a 10 as I prepare my materials for the first day (sometime in november)


----------



## Sky (Aug 11, 2008)

Oddly enough...my "jones" is showing.  It's this cooler weather, the first color in the leaves...and I don't know what else.  But I'm "feeling" it all of a sudden.

It could be the desire to get through this next month's worth of work and hopefully be able to finally take some time off.  My ski seasons have been pimped with work after work.  Really anticipating getting out more this season.  So maybe that's fueling the fire.


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

I"m at 7ish now but when i get my hands on a new ski rag in a few days i'll be at 10




powderman said:


> Jumped to an 8, getting a new and better home mountain and for the first time ever, I'm going out west



cool, where are you going?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll be making turns in 11 days.  I ran up to Vermont yesterday to grab my winter gear.  I'm already 75% packed.  My Jones meter is pegged at the moment.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 11, 2008)

After watching all the meathead films dvd 4 pack and all the bonus features in 2 days and word that the first issues of the ski mags are getting ready to hit the mail..... not to mention that my marker griffons should be in any day now...and the weathers colder...  

I WANT TO F'N SKI NOW!!!

I'd say I'm about a 9.7 at the moment.... getting ready to sleep in my boots!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm definitely creeping up to the 5-6 territory. It's starting to feel close, yet it's still pretty far away. Doing way better than I usually do this time of year.


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

If a non-skier read this thread they would probably think "ski" is a code name for some illegal drug...


----------



## snoseek (Aug 11, 2008)

Did a little hike this morning and could see a heavy dusting on some of the higher peaks. I've been running alot to curb the jones but it's not working so good.


----------



## powderman (Aug 12, 2008)

chase said:


> cool, where are you going?



I'll likely be going to Colorado, though I haven't decided for sure


----------



## WJenness (Aug 12, 2008)

The Jones has ebbed just a bit for me as I'm having a blast watching the Olympics right now. Mainly the fencing, but other stuff also... probably a 3 or 4. It should shoot back up once the Olympics are done however.

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Still pretty low for me.  Sadly, I'm not really looking forward to ski season this year....


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 12, 2008)

7 to 8 right now.  My kids want to skip Fall and go directly to ski season.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm filling out the registration forms and cutting checks for 2 trips that go into the mail tomorrow for Banff/Lake Louise and Powder mountain/Snow basin. Jones factor of 7.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

11


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 12, 2008)

into full on jones now...powder buyers guide just showed up, work is being annoying, and I talked to someone who just got back from Chile...I'm trying to figure out if I can hit one of those water ramp sessions in Sept to quell the jones a bit...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 12, 2008)

I put in a few meathead DVD's the last few days and looked at Gregs season vid that he made at the end of the season. That brought me up to a 6. I also started having dreams of skiing again. This nice weather makes it feel like Sep.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 12, 2008)

I was walking around the apartment in my ski boots last night...looking for hotspots. I think I'll pay the local ski store a visit tonight. They still have the bikes out but the skis are all in the back.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2008)

Pretty low yet ----------------but new gear issue of skiing arrived today


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 12, 2008)

Just put on the new boots and bindings on my custum (dullest edges) and practices tail/nose presses and 180's on the living room carpet. Jones are through the roof.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 12, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> into full on jones now...powder buyers guide just showed up, work is being annoying, and I talked to someone who just got back from Chile...I'm trying to figure out if I can hit one of those water ramp sessions in Sept to quell the jones a bit...





Warp Daddy said:


> Pretty low yet ----------------but new gear issue of skiing arrived today



Damn it!!!

Where are my issues of Powder and Skiing!?!??!!?


----------



## Skibum_dan (Aug 12, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Damn it!!!
> 
> Where are my issues of Powder and Skiing!?!??!!?





I was just wondering yesterday, while staring at the same bathroom reading material from last season, when are this season's ski mags coming?!!?! ha. 

I've got friends visiting this coming winter and Loveland starts snow making in a month...so I'm at about a 9 right now.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 12, 2008)

Just got back from the ski shop down the street. Spent an hour talking about gear with one of the techs there. He looked happy to see me. Late spring/summer lasted a while. Yep, jones is through the roof now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

I am so ready to ski..If it was ski season..I'd be skiing right now at Blue..with my PASR and AZ buddies..


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I am so ready to ski..If it was ski season..I'd be skiing right now at Blue..with my PASR and AZ buddies..


Isn't that special. For an Internet Skier you can talk some smack.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

ripzillia said:


> Isn't that special. For an Internet Skier you can talk some smack.



hat was uncalled for...


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hat was uncalled for...


Your totally right..........my bad. A few pictures from today for you to enjoy. 3 Creeks in the Cascades near Sisters,Oregon.


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 17, 2008)

My ski jones just skyrocketed, I finished making the new heels for my boots, and they fit perfectly, which means I can continue to use them for a few more years.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

I am starting to get the itch to get out and do a few runs.


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually had a skiing dream the other night.  Haven't had one of those in a while....


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2008)

Feeling very brisk and fall like this morning. :-D


----------



## Sky (Aug 17, 2008)

HEH!  I was just thinking the opposite.  Maybe that's becasue I didn't get out of bed till the sun was on the back deck.

It sure was chilly last night...I had temps in the 50's!  Great for September....Craptastic for frickin August!  Hey...every season unto itself.  January Thaw?  Unwelcome.  Indian Summer?...well....I don't mind so much.  Frost in late April?...C'mon, my garden is WORKIN here!

*end rant*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Feeling very brisk and fall like this morning. :-D



Hell yeah I'm loving the below average August temperatures..no AC in my place for a week and a half..


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2008)

Still pretty darn low. Still too hot to think about skiing.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

It's always good to know there's a snow event in August. 

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2008/aug/15/steady-rain-record-chill-snow-high-country/


----------



## vcunning (Aug 17, 2008)

My 9-year old son and I have been going into our basement, turning the air conditioning all the way up and playing the Nintendo WeSki (the game formerly known as WiiSkii).  I gotta say, it's really getting us jazzed for the first snow.  Although the game is not entirely accurate, there are 2 things we like about it:

1.  You get a rhythm of doing turns down a slope.
2.  We actually ride the chairlift together and talk.  Just like the real thing.  No kidding, the game allows you to be on a chairlift for 3 to 5 minutes and look at the sites. 

My son has also committed to being on the first chair, the first day this year (we missed it my 4 knuckle draggers last year, but we beat them down the mountain as it took too long for them to get their boots into their boards!).  Here's our 2007 attempt at the first chair:






*SkiJones Rating:  9.65 on a scale of 10.*  It will go above 12 if the end of October is relatively cool in Vermont!


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2008)

Still loving life on the mountain bike. I'm at a five.


----------



## powderman (Aug 17, 2008)

It was an eight, but with the new snow in Colorado, it's a nine


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 18, 2008)

Holding at 6. A nice long day on the boat this Sat should bring me back down to a 4 or 5 though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm up to a 4.592 +/- .002


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm up to a 4.592 +/- .002


:roll:

I'd say a 4 or 5.  I'm ready to start watching ski porn and I'll probably be sporting my boots any day now.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll:
> 
> I'd say a 4 or 5.  I'm ready to start watching ski porn and I'll probably be sporting my boots any day now.  :lol:



Clearly I'm between 4 or 5 as well, though slightly leaning towards 5. 8)


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Clearly I'm between 4 or 5 as well, though slightly leaning towards 5. 8)


Clearly you're just a wise-ass.  :roll:


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

....the boots are on, BTW.  :lol:  Getting antsy to have some more fitting done on them.  The left one definitely needs more work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm at a 12.9


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 18, 2008)

-2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

When I go to the beach..I want to ski more because skiing is so much steezier..


----------



## Geoff (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm packing for my Chile flight on Friday.  I'm at 0.97 GrilledSteezeSandwich units and rising.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 19, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm packing for my Chile flight on Friday.  I'm at 0.97 GrilledSteezeSandwich units and rising.



Hey man, that's enough talk about GSS' unit... 

-w


----------



## Geoff (Aug 19, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Hey man, that's enough talk about GSS' unit...
> 
> -w



I hear they're small at Blue Mountain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Geoff has been a GSS groupie for a decade,,


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 19, 2008)

oh no I can't see my skis




How's this for a Jones Rating.




I'm a bastard and I know it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely got a bump by waking up to temps in the 40's. Officially a six.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Geoff has been a GSS groupie for a decade,,



Yeah, but 10 years ago you were unintentionally funny.  What happened?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but 10 years ago you were unintentionally funny.  What happened?



I've gotten better with age..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

August is turning out to be a pleasant weather surprise. No AC for a coupla nites with open windows is a good thing. My jones is modulating in the 6's in a "tantric" jones kinda way, I don't wanna risk premature uber-jonesing in August.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm up to a 4.592 +/- .002



I'm up to a solid 6 now after watching some vids from last year...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd say I've dropped down to a 5.  With Labor day this coming weekend, I've realized the summer went by WAY too fast.  With moving, renovating and work being busy, I didn't get in nearly as many beach days as I would like.  Didn't help that the weather really didn't start to cooperate until the last couple of weeks.  

I'm hoping for a warm September and then bam, turn off the heat and start the countdown for snow gun initiation.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Definitely got a bump by waking up to temps in the 40's. Officially a six.



Another nice and cool morning. Had all the windows up in the bedroom last night and it felt downright chilly this morning. Awesome. I love the fall, partly because I know what's around the corner. Inching towards 7.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 26, 2008)

It's gone up to a 10 since I got back from the shore and found Ski and Skiing mags in my mailbox along with Heino's ski shop pre-season tune up sale mailing in my mailbox.  Now that my summer vacation is over the jones has kicked in hard.  Looks like I'll be taking my skis to get them tuned in a couple of weeks, yeah.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Another nice and cool morning. Had all the windows up in the bedroom last night and it felt downright chilly this morning. Awesome. I love the fall, partly because I know what's around the corner. Inching towards 7.



Agreed. the 50 something degrees this morning had me think about heading back in the house for a jacket and turning the heat and heated seats on in the car on the way to work. The air still lacks that fall scent however... we're inching there.

I just checked the notoriously inaccurate accuweather.com 15-day forecast for Newry, ME (Sunday River) and day 15 (Sep 9) is currently forecast with a low of 31 degrees... not quite snow making weather... but close...

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2008)

up to about 7 or so.  summer vacation is over, kids are back to school this week.  emailed our neighbors last night about getting house @ MT Snow for a weekend in January.  Threads about "skiing in November" and "first trail of the year" really got me going.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Agreed. the 50 something degrees this morning had me think about heading back in the house for a jacket and turning the heat and heated seats on in the car on the way to work. The air still lacks that fall scent however... we're inching there.
> 
> I just checked the notoriously inaccurate accuweather.com 15-day forecast for Newry, ME (Sunday River) and day 15 (Sep 9) is currently forecast with a low of 31 degrees... not quite snow making weather... but close...
> 
> -w



I had the heat on in the car this morning.... With the windows down and the sun-roof popped up.   While it's cool in the morning it definitely doesn't feel anything like fall to me.  The fall scent is definitely missing, I guess that must be it.


----------



## prisnah (Aug 26, 2008)

on a 1-10 i'd say somewhere in the realm of 40.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

6.724........Labor Day is upon us. Parts of Minnesota and Wisconsin reported patchy frost.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

It was chilly this morning..57 degrees when I got into my car at 6:53AM and the expected high on Thursday is only 70...my ski jones is always high..I really need to go on a summer ski trip next summer..,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 6.724........Labor Day is upon us. Parts of Minnesota and Wisconsin reported patchy frost.



patchy frost...wow..boner city..lol


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

after ordering my pass the other day. i am on the backside of a 10.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 26, 2008)

After pulling the trigger on my new pow boards and with the ski threads getting hot again I would say a 7. When ups gets here in a few days I bet it will hit 8 or 9.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 29, 2008)

-1.  I'm actually starting to dread winter since mountain biking is going to kind of suck once it gets really cold, and I'll have to ride in the dark since it gets dark so early.  I'll probably gain some motivation once late Fall comes around, but right now I really have no motivation at all to go skiing.  Thanks a lot guys for starting me on this mountain biking thing.  :razz:


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

awf170 said:


> -1.  I'm actually starting to dread winter since mountain biking is going to kind of suck once it gets really cold, and I'll have to ride in the dark since it gets dark so early.  I'll probably gain some motivation once late Fall comes around, but right now I really have no motivation at all to go skiing.  Thanks a lot guys for starting me on this mountain biking thing.  :razz:



It's way cool, ain't it? Seriously, mountain biking has really kept me grounded this summer. I can't say that like you I have no motivation to ski. That's still my number one passion, but it's awesome to have something almost as fun to pass the time in the off(ski) season. Plus you get in great shape to boot? Perfect!

Got a sick MTB ride shaping up with a bunch of AZers for Monday morning.

Still around a 7.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's way cool, ain't it? Seriously, mountain biking has really kept me grounded this summer. I can't say that like you I have no motivation to ski. That's still my number one passion, but it's awesome to have something almost as fun to pass the time in the off(ski) season. Plus you get in great shape to boot? Perfect!
> 
> Got a sick MTB ride shaping up with a bunch of AZers for Monday morning.
> 
> Still around a 7.



Yeah like I said I'll probably gain motivation to ski once the first snow starts to fall.  But I still don't think I'll have the determination like last season to drive 3 hours to MRG by myself for the day.  



I really need to get down to Nass one of these weekends to ride with you guys again.  Hopefully I can convince Marc to join me so at least I only have one hour of driving by myself.  



What I'm really digging about mountain biking is that technique isn't the biggest thing you're working on.  With skiing you practice and practice to look good on something because it is more about flow and looking good then survival.  With mountain biking all the matters is that you did it, no matter how it looked.  With skiing I get too picky and never think that I skied something well enough, with biking as long as I did it I'm happy.  Basically mountain biking is my equivalent of skiing some of the tightest, gnarliest lines at MRG where you only goal is to make it down.  Except I can try them over and over again, and there are about 50 of them every ride.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

awf170 said:


> What I'm really digging about mountain biking is that technique isn't the biggest thing you're working on.  With skiing you practice and practice to look good on something because it is more about flow and looking good then survival.  With mountain biking all the matters is that you did it, no matter how it looked.  With skiing I get too picky and never think that I skied something well enough, with biking as long as I did it I'm happy.  Basically mountain biking is my equivalent of skiing some of the tightest, gnarliest lines at MRG where you only goal is to make it down.  Except I can try them over and over again, and there are about 50 of them every ride.



Kind of an interesting observation. Everybody looks pretty similar just riding a bike. The difference become apparent given the terrain you clear and the gnarliness of the stuff you attempt, and how fast you do it. I think the MTB learning curve is much steeper and faster, and the "balls factor" is more prevalent.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Kind of an interesting observation. Everybody looks pretty similar just riding a bike. The difference become apparent given the terrain you clear and the gnarliness of the stuff you attempt, and how fast you do it. I think the MTB learning curve is much steeper and faster, and the "balls factor" is more prevalent.



So basically mountain biking has very tangible results, verses skiing where it is very much based on opinion.

And yeah balls can get you very far in mountain biking since there is really no way to tell how good someone is, especially when it is just a short, gnarly downhill or a big drop.  

Heck I hucked way bigger things over a month ago and I was nowhere near as good as a rider as I am now, I was just way more stupid.  

The "balls factor" is kind of the reason I started doing technical stuff features and hill more than downhills and hucks.  You can bluff you skills on DHs and drops and just get by with balls, but you can't do that on technical terrain.  Plus you are a heck of lot less likely to get hurt (I haven't got even the slightless bit hurt in weeks.)  And another thing, I'm a sissy and my "balls factor" maxed out at about five feet.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

awf170 said:


> The "balls factor" is kind of the reason I started doing technical stuff features and hill more than downhills and hucks.  You can bluff you skills on DHs and drops and just get by with balls, but you can't do that on technical terrain.  Plus you are a heck of lot less likely to get hurt (I haven't got even the slightless bit hurt in weeks.)  And another thing, I'm a sissy and my "balls factor" maxed out at about five feet.



My balls factor is maxed out at about 30" so you got me beat. I'm settling in as a strictly cross country guy. I like riding fast and more mileage, the more techy the terrain, the better. I'll leave the free ride stuff to the guys with more stupidity and/or less to lose than me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

After hiking today with one of my ski buddies and talking with him about skiing for 3 hours..all I can do is write about skiing and think about skiing..I haven't surfed the net for porn in several hours..crazy..


----------



## awf170 (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> My balls factor is maxed out at about 30" so you got me beat. I'm settling in as a strictly cross country guy. I like riding fast and more mileage, the more techy the terrain, the better. I'll leave the free ride stuff to the guys with more stupidity and/or less to lose than me.



Yep, I fully agree with the more techy the terrain, the better philosophy.  Though I wouldn't really qualify what I'm doing as XC riding, since it is super slow, and sometimes I'll try one short sections 5 or so times until I get it (or give up).  And come on, if you love technical terrian you have to get up to Lynn woods!


BTW:  The reason I'm spending my Friday night doing this is because I have work at 7am tomorrow.  I'm a dork, but I'm not dorkier enough to spend my Friday night doing this if I didn't have work so freakin' early.  I think it is time to go to sleep now...


----------



## kingslug (Aug 30, 2008)

Really looking foreward to the coming season. I'm in the best shape ever and ready for it. Want to do some ski touring, Alta for sure.


----------



## powderman (Aug 30, 2008)

Still a nine, since summer is almost over, there's not much to look forward to besides skiing


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been fine since July 4 or so...

BUT TODAY I'M AT A 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sick of !@#$%^%^ yardwork!

Except for fishing, it seems to be all I do during summer...5 acres to take care of doesn't help.

The summer chores never $%^&* end!

Let the leaves fall...let the snow fall.

Bring on the cold.

I need to ski right now or I'm gonna kill something.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm letting it go to hell, then I'll bang out a big cleanup. I haven't mowed in 3 weeks due to little or no rain.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a 6.8, kinda like the base-10 richter scale. Every point higher is 10 times stronger.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been at a 9+ for most of the summer (higher than usual for a summer), but lately it has drifted back to 7. I love fall, and all the goodness that it brings.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm officially at a 7, hellooooooooooo september.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2008)

After a week of skiing in Chile, I'm reset back to a 0.3.  I don't have much enthiasm at the moment for White Ribbon of Death.  I'm sure I'll think otherwise in another 6 weeks.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Geoff said:


> After a week of skiing in Chile, I'm reset back to a 0.3.  I don't have much enthiasm at the moment for White Ribbon of Death.  I'm sure I'll think otherwise in another 6 weeks.



i really know what that feels like. since i didn't go this year i am bouncing of the walls. where did you go and where are the pics?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> i really know what that feels like. since i didn't go this year i am bouncing of the walls. where did you go and where are the pics?



A week at Nevados de Chillan (they changed the name from Termas de Chillan this year) and a day trip to Valle Nevado & La Parva from Santiago on Saturday.

The Valle Nevado shots from Saturday are in another thread where somebody was asking for information.  I took shots of pretty much all the better terrain.  There just ain't that much of it unless you're skiing down to the Valle Nevado access road from el Colorado.

Here are some Chillan shots.  It was the worst weather I'd experienced in my four visits there.  Big wind pretty much every day.  I only had one day where they ran the Don Otto double to the top and the other days were surface lifts on the upper mountain with a full gale in your face as you were riding up to get to that terrain.  Kind of like the stories you hear about Las Lenas and that Marta lift but at least at Chillan, you can still take surface lifts to get to the goods.  I never made it out of bounds this trip.  Usually, half my runs are under the rope at the top of the Don Otto.  With all the wind and snow, none of us wanted to risk the snow instability on that wind-loaded face.

Day 1.  Some sunshine.  






Day 3.  Big powder day with limited visibility:


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2008)

Day 4.  The wind had gotten at it but the sun was out.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

nice pictures Geoff..right now everytime I spend excess money I feel guilty because I'd rather be using it for skiing..


----------



## jonhere (Sep 4, 2008)

The start of football season is the official start of my ski season countdown.  Not to mention some snow in the Rockies at high elevations the past few days    Have several trips booked, the countdown is on!!  

Going to be a good year after last year was cut short after some busted bones.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2008)

Bought a new ski jacket. A couple other things are falling in place. The scale is moving up again!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2008)

8.5 and climbing. All the skis and boots for sale on Tramdock.com are really starting to get to me.  i don't need either but really really really want to buy them!


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

new snowboard arrived...
Cool nights... Leaves changing here and there...
Got a new jacket...
Need pants.. For the love of god I need pants...

Im at a 7...


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

7.  I was in Ski Market today figuring out some stuff with my boots and getting new custom unweighted footbeds made (because the set _*just*_ I had made at Alpine Haus in March were not made correctly :angry.  Looked through the leftover gear, too.  Getting psyched!!!  I'm sure when I go back next Saturday for my stance/alignment evaluation, the rating will move up a little more.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

My ski jones level continues to rise...I met a girl on match.com who skis..she's only skied for 4 seasons but we've been e-mailing alot about skiing.  I'm hiking with my ski buddy later this afternoon so that means 3 hours of talking about skiing.  If I can't be skiing..I want to be talking about skiing or writing about skiing...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> 7.  I was in Ski Market today figuring out some stuff with my boots and getting new custom unweighted footbeds made (because the set _*just*_ I had made at Alpine Haus in March were not made correctly :angry.  Looked through the leftover gear, too.  Getting psyched!!!  I'm sure when I go back next Saturday for my stance/alignment evaluation, the rating will move up a little more.



Good luck with the new footbeds. I finally had them made last year while I was in Jackson, and I can't rave enough about them. I used to get really bad hotspots under my big toes and the outsides of my soles to the point where I had to stop skiing early sometimes, which sucked. The beds cured that COMPLETELY.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good luck with the new footbeds. I finally had them made last year while I was in Jackson, and I can't rave enough about them. I used to get really bad hotspots under my big toes and the outsides of my soles to the point where I had to stop skiing early sometimes, which sucked. The beds cured that COMPLETELY.



I tell everyone I ski with...

there is ski life before footbeds and one after them.

the one after them is a different world of fun.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I tell everyone I ski with...
> 
> there is ski life before footbeds and one after them.
> 
> the one after them is a different world of fun.



That's the truth. I'm embarassed to say how long I've skied with the foot pain, I just ignored it. Of all the expenditures I've made for skiing, it ranks as some of the best spent money by a long shot.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good luck with the new footbeds. I finally had them made last year while I was in Jackson, and I can't rave enough about them. I used to get really bad hotspots under my big toes and the outsides of my soles to the point where I had to stop skiing early sometimes, which sucked. The beds cured that COMPLETELY.





Moe Ghoul said:


> That's the truth. I'm embarassed to say how long I've skied with the foot pain, I just ignored it. Of all the expenditures I've made for skiing, it ranks as some of the best spent money by a long shot.


That's why I had customs made back in March.  I had no idea they were made wrong at the time.  :angry:  No wonder why they didn't help.  Before that, I had semi-custom footbeds that weren't bad, but I was in a boot that was technically too big (didn't know better at the time) and the footbeds were too small for the liner so they slid around a lot.  Very frustrating.

But I have faith that this time, they will be right.  The fitter I saw today was far more experienced, and it shows.  I can't wait for some snow so I can try them out!!!  (Once they're done, of course...)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 7, 2008)

I was in Target today. Halloween stuff is coming out. That still seems kinda far away, but it was some good Fall stoke.


----------



## hardline (Sep 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I was in Target today. Halloween stuff is coming out. That still seems kinda far away, but it was some good Fall stoke.



they started putting  the holloween stuff out almost two weeks ago. evey year they push it earlier and earlier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> they started putting  the holloween stuff out almost two weeks ago. evey year they push it earlier and earlier.



Hell yeah all the Halloween stores are starting to open up around here.  I have no clue what I'm going to be for Halloween...I usually buy leftover stuff from Wal-mart at the last minute.  Last year I was a pirate...Yar


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

9.5  
http://forums.alpinezone.com/35424-az-hunter-gathering-friday-december.html


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Coasting at 7,  1st ski club meeting on the 16th will get me close to a 7.4.


----------



## Jonni (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothing too off the charts yet, but I'm at a 6. Got back to school last week, and visited some ski areas between classes to get the drooling going (despite working all summer at a ski area).


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell yeah all the Halloween stores are starting to open up around here.  I have no clue what I'm going to be for Halloween...I usually buy leftover stuff from Wal-mart at the last minute.  Last year I was a pirate...Yar



dude lets be spy vs spy. argh me matte. i dated a girl that let me talk pirate speak in bed. i still to this day let out the acasionally argh while walking down the steet.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> i dated a girl that let me talk pirate speak in bed. i still to this day let out the acasionally argh while walking down the steet.


That sounds hawt.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> That sounds hawt.....



Paging Brian . . .


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> That sounds hawt.....



what part? the random argh or pirate speak in bed. i got a little drunk one night and was doing it a a club. my boy wouldn't even stand next to untill he found me at a table with 4 maxim models. some girls dig the prirate thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Got an LL Bean Christmas catalog today. :-o


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> what part? the random argh or pirate speak in bed. i got a little drunk one night and was doing it a a club. my boy wouldn't even stand next to untill he found me at a table with 4 maxim models. some girls dig the prirate thing.


The pirate thing in general.... I can't explain it, it just is.

BTW, Sept 19th is International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Paging Brian . . .



The funny part is that she usually gives me funny looks when I talk like a pirate around the house.  Yes, I seriously do talk like a pirate occasionally for no reason.  Guess I need to work on it some more..


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright, officially up to a 3. Was planning on hitting the driving range before work this morning but decided it was too cold for a warm weather activity  Took the dog out for a quick walk and spent the a while day dreaming about powder days at Jay showing some of you guys around. Nice day dreams of untracked powder. First time I had seriously thought about the up coming season all summer. So I am at a 3, up from a 1. Still two months (perhaps less) before first tracks. No reason to get all worked up quite yet.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The funny part is that she usually gives me funny looks when I talk like a pirate around the house.  Yes, I seriously do talk like a pirate occasionally for no reason.  Guess I need to work on it some more..


Clearly...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

7.3 

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/news/2008-09-09-farmers-almanac_N.htm

And it's nice and cool out and I've got a soup stock on the stove. YEEEEEAAAAAAA!! Let the count down commence!!!!!!!! Got the ski club's Sept. newsletter, club meeting next week, a local ski shop will be chatting up new gear this year, what's hot, etc.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

This morning was the first time since last spring that I thought a long sleeved shirt might be appropriate..and I'm warm-blooded..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2008)

8.5 today. just got back from getting my son setup with season ski rentals.  then walked around the shop for few minutes admiring all the new skis i won't be getting.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 8.5 today. just got back from getting my son setup with season ski rentals.  then walked around the shop for few minutes admiring all the new skis i won't be getting.



We were in the shop today finishing up some boot fitting for my wife.  Highly recommend Dave Newman at Ski Market in Avon.  That visit pushed my jones up a bit....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

Incredibly high and I have a date with a skier chick in two hours...below freezing temperatures in the extended forecast for the north country.  I saw low 20s for Saranac lake NY for 10 days out...JEA!!!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We were in the shop today finishing up some boot fitting for my wife.  Highly recommend Dave Newman at Ski Market in Avon.  That visit pushed my jones up a bit....


Between getting my boots back today w/new footbeds (SOOOOOOO much better) and alignment evaluation, picking up a pair of heavily discounted softshell pants from Country Sports (in a smaller size - YAY me!), and pulling out my new/saved ski gear (for smaller me!) and trying it on, the jones is on!  I'd say about a 7.5-8 now.  Where's the snow????


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Between getting my boots back today w/new footbeds (SOOOOOOO much better) and alignment evaluation, picking up a pair of heavily discounted softshell pants from Country Sports (in a smaller size - YAY me!), and pulling out my new/saved ski gear (for smaller me!) and trying it on, the jones is on!  I'd say about a 7.5-8 now.  Where's the snow????



That's gotta be a good feeling! No snow yet, so I occasionally fill my mouth with ice cubes and shove my head in the freezer just for the effect.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

Got a new windblocker fleece that I plan to wear on any dry day above 30 degrees or so, plus new ski poles so my jones is increasing a bit. Also got Abby outfitted with new gear and my youngest tried on Abby's old boots and skis so the little ones are getting psyched too. Prolly approaching an 8.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Got a new windblocker fleece that I plan to wear on any dry day above 30 degrees or so, plus new ski poles so my jones is increasing a bit. Also got Abby outfitted with new gear and my youngest tried on Abby's old boots and skis so the little ones are getting psyched too. Prolly approaching an 8.



Steezy,,,I'm holding off on new gear for another month...the windblocker fleece sounds mad steezy yo!!!!!...it's always nice to go without a shell..I prefer being a 2 or 3 layer player...better than a 4 or 5 layer player..which brings me to my next thread...8)


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy,,,I'm holding off on new gear for another month...the windblocker fleece sounds mad steezy yo!!!!!...it's always nice to go without a shell..I prefer being a 2 or 3 layer player...better than a 4 or 5 layer player..which brings me to my next thread...8)



4 or 5 layers?  You must look like the Michelin Man.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Geoff said:


> 4 or 5 layers?  You must look like the Michelin Man.



That's only when it's well below zero....I've skied in minus 30 temperatures before and was fine..due to lots of layers..


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2008)

Up to a 5 now... this fall weather is starting to get to me.  Plus yesterday I realized that I could be skiing in just over a month.  Before that I wasn't even thinking about it and just thought ski season was still a few months away.  :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 8.5 today. just got back from getting my son setup with season ski rentals.  then walked around the shop for few minutes admiring all the new skis i won't be getting.



despite the great weather this weekend i'm holding strong on my 8.5.  we picked up the skis and boots today and got a free pass to sugarbush


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

uber high and I was talking skiing at the bar earlier..with a dude who also skis on doubletips at Blue mountain the true mountain..


----------



## dawn-ski (Sep 21, 2008)

10! only 8 days last year due to injury that has finally healed....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2008)

This weekend I jumped up to a 9 1/2...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2008)

Up in the 8-9 neighborhood.

I spent the weekend up at Loon for the highland games. staring at the trails, lifts, and snowmaking equip got me going... and then driving through town and seeing all the tent sales.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Sep 22, 2008)

I hiked the Bucklin Trail up the back side of Killington from Wheelerville Road yesterday and walked down the front face checking out the construction at the top of the new Skye Peak Express and the new layout for Bittersweet.  

http://www.hikenewengland.com/Killington070825.html

That upped the ski jones about half a point.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Happy Fall!!!

In a weird way, the nice turn in weather has got me pumped for skiing, but also even more pumped for MTBing. Riding in the cool weather with the color and the leaves on the trail is going to be great. Ski Jones is settling back down to a 6 or 7. I'm good for another couple months.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2008)

It was great MTBing in the cooler weather yesterday.  My gloves weren't soaked with sweat or anything. 8)

I'm putting my jones at a solid 6 right now.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Jones is hovering around a 7.1, fall weather is a nice primer going into ski season. Kinda like nature's preview of coming attractions. Anybody get confirmed frost up north?


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2008)

In Seattle this week...

Staring at mountains....  My "jones" is great...


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Anybody get confirmed frost up north?



There was some frost in Burlington, CT on Saturday morning.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 22, 2008)

*Thinking of Winter*

9 on the Jones scale

 SkiTheEast Thinking of Winter

This is what happens when you work around the stuff all day. It was a great idea till the cops came.


----------



## skiing is life (Sep 22, 2008)

what does ski jones mean?


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

im off the charts but its driiving me to do some creative things. i have come up with new way to atach my snowboard to the bench using the inserts. just finished doing the drawings in CAD. now i just have to bring it into vectorworks so i can send it to boy so he can CNC it out of some aluminum.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2008)

9..  just got an email from magic mountain.



> Fall has arrived and with it has come our first couple of morning frosts.  There is definitely a bite in the air indicting that winter will be here before we know it.  The countdown has begun, we should be skiing and riding the classic terrain of Magic Mountain in under 81 days.  I hope you are as excited as we are.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually, not that high bc I know I am out of shape and have a long road before I can get into the shape I need to be in to ski how I like...I would say a 6.


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> what does ski jones mean?



It's like how badly do you want to ski or ride right now.  

Consult the urban dictionary for some more in depth definitions:
Jones
Jonesing


----------



## Puck it (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.skiloveland.com/themountain/photoslivecams/cams/basin/basin.aspx

Snow is flying.  At level of 9 now.http://www.skiloveland.com/themountain/photoslivecams/cams/basin/basin.aspx


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2008)

moved up another notch, got another email today, from Okemo.



> Opening day is tentatively set for Saturday, November 15!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

Bought some new gear today... It's starting to creep up again...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bought some new gear today... It's starting to creep up again...



What did you get? I noticed a nice OR coat on SAC earlier


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bought some new gear today... It's starting to creep up again...



Whaddaya get?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get? I noticed a nice OR coat on SAC earlier



We have a wiener!

This, in red:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/36761-outdoor-research-furio-jacket-mens.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2008)

Sweet! 

I'm pushing 8-9. Got my new gloves the other day and had them on in the office. People were looking at me funny.


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas! 

I'm still around 7.  Though I haven't had any time for exercise lately so I'm at a strange mix of desiring some outdoor activity versus being tired as hell from school, the boy not sleeping, and not getting enough exercise.  Ugh.  I feel like a slug.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

I was this close >< to ordering one, would of looked pretty steezy skiing together!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I was this close >< to ordering one, would of looked pretty steezy skiing together!!



Yeah, that would have been rad.... :roll:


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

It could have become the team uniform for the CLITS. :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2008)

severine said:


> It could have become the team uniform for the CLITS. :lol:



They could have had CLITS embroidered on the back of the jackets too!

Wouldn't that have been steezy?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2008)

WJenness said:


> They could have had CLITS embroidered on the back of the jackets too!
> 
> Wouldn't that have been steezy?
> 
> -w



They should at least get some stickers for their helmets.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I was this close >< to ordering one, would of looked pretty steezy skiing together!!





bvibert said:


> Yeah, that would have been rad.... :roll:



You joke, but I'll be sporting a dark red TNF windblocker fleece this winter on dry days.






Red will therefore be the official color of the CLITS. :-o


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

How appropriate.  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> You joke, but I'll be sporting a dark red TNF windblocker fleece this winter on dry days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red is good... you blend in with ski patrol....


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2008)

Picking my boards up from ski fanatics this weekend. Tuned and ready.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Red is good... you blend in with ski patrol....



I remember you stating that in the past and was thinking about it as I was buying my red jacket.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> You joke, but I'll be sporting a dark red TNF windblocker fleece this winter on dry days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steezy..what and who are the CLITS???  C has do do with connecticut right?  Steezy fleece..


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2008)

Just bought this jacket this morning:





Mountain Hardware Backstage (Conduit=waterproof) softshell.   So now, combined with the new black Mountain Hardware (Conduit) softshell pants I have, I can be the Darth Vader to MRGisevil's storm trooper outfit. :lol:

I'd say I'm solidly at 8 now....   Where's the snow????  It's a Nor'easter right now!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Just bought this jacket this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you not get the memo? need to get red jackets.


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did you not get the memo? need to get red jackets.


But I'm not a CLIT. 

I don't ski bumps (yet) and I don't have dedicated bump skis either.  Plus I've only been MTBing with the crew a couple times.  

I guess I'm just a groupie.  :lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got my skis back from Heino's ski shop all freshly tuned and ready to go, the clerk said "have a good season" so now I'm jonesin' again.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

Right now its about a 20.  just bought new boots and brought my skis in to be tuned up.  dying here


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine jumped to about an 9 now, just picked my new boots and a pair of skis.

What you get for boots 2knees?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 28, 2008)

not yet....every season i have one defining moment when the "switch" takes effect...i never know when its gonna happen, but its like a light switch, one moment its all about surfing, mtn biking, then BAM,,,,skiing....then it happens again in the spring....BAM, skiing mode back to surfing, sailing etc.....


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2008)

A rad 12+ mile MTB ride today. I'm cool. Still at a 7. Skiing is definitely on the brain, but I'm not struggling yet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Right now its about a 20.  just bought new boots and brought my skis in to be tuned up.  dying here



what did you pick up?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

I just put my skis in my car for my move..

First my two pairs of classic old skis..Rossi Vipers and X-screams..
Then the two ice coast carvers..Atomic LT11s and Elan S12s..
Then the fat twin tips..Nordica blowers and Rossi Scratch Sprayer BCs..

Once this move is over with..I be so ready for ski season..


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Mine jumped to about an 9 now, just picked my new boots and a pair of skis.
> 
> What you get for boots 2knees?



DalBello Proton 8.  I tried on the Full Tilts which were recommended on the mogul board but the calf area was just too large.  That is one funky a$$ boot right there though.  Its totally old school.  old school shell, buckles, almost like a rear entry boot in some aspects.

Proton 8


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> DalBello Proton 8.  I tried on the Full Tilts which were recommended on the mogul board but the calf area was just too large.  That is one funky a$$ boot right there though.  Its totally old school.  old school shell, buckles, almost like a rear entry boot in some aspects.



Cool. Looks like Dalbello is the boot to get this year. I picked up a pair of Krypton Cross.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2008)

I picked up Krypton Pro's

can't wait to use them


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> my new boots and *a pair of skis*.



new skis too? what did you get?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Cool. Looks like Dalbello is the boot to get this year. I picked up a pair of Krypton Cross.





deadheadskier said:


> I picked up Krypton Pro's
> 
> can't wait to use them



I'm assuming the Kryptons are the next step up from the Proton 10's which would be a step up from the Proton 8's.  Any idea what the major difference between the kryptons and the protons? (this is starting to sound like a star trek convention!) The ones i tried on just felt so good on my feet I couldnt resist.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

I really don't know what the difference is. I don't think they had any Proton models at the shop


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> new skis too? what did you get?



Picked up a pair of Elan 777 to replace the AC30 that I am trying to sell.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm getting some new Krypton Kryzma's to compliment my Krypton Storms!


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees & o3jeff-your boots will go nicely with your red jackets.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been teased about "tootsie roll boots"
If only they smelled like chocolate!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

severine said:


> 2knees & o3jeff-your boots will go nicely with your red jackets.



If you need a red jacket look at SAC right now, seems to be a good deal on an OR jacket:-D


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

no red jacket but i DID pick up a kick ass pair of Champion wind pants for ski season.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> no red jacket but i DID pick up a kick ass pair of Champion wind pants for ski season.  :lol:



Waterproof to?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Waterproof to?


Waterproof to [where]?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

the label did say water resistant.  I was very close to buying a pair of honest to god ski pants today but i just cant break myself of the windpant thing.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> i just cant break myself of the windpant thing.


C'mon you guys can't possibly let this comment go to waste.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm assuming the Kryptons are the next step up from the Proton 10's which would be a step up from the Proton 8's.  Any idea what the major difference between the kryptons and the protons? (this is starting to sound like a star trek convention!) The ones i tried on just felt so good on my feet I couldnt resist.



You can fully customize the Krypton Pro, which was the appeal for me.  I believe the flex range goes from 90 to 140.  I tried on some Rampage's, the next softer model down and I felt like I could completely fold the boot over....wanted something stiffer.  Kryptons also have a heat moldable liner.  Will see, my primary reason for getting them was to try the three piece design that reputable has a more efficient flex.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 28, 2008)

*We Did*



o3jeff said:


> I really don't know what the difference is. I don't think they had any Proton models at the shop



But they fit kind of wide and I wanted to get you into a 3 piece shell. + it has that ID liner.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 28, 2008)

*Skiing in 40 Days or Less?*

After October comes Ski Time! We started skiing at Mt Snow last November 14 and they were already open for a few days. Attached is a picture of my father (76) cruising that day.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

Hate to totally hijack this thread for a gear thread, but.......
Being the Dalbello Diva that I am, let me help.......
The Proton series is different form the Krypton series, with the Protons being slightly wider.  Also, the tongue and buckle system is different, thus giving it a completely different feel, and flex.
The Tongues on the Krypton, as well as a bag of tricks that come with the boots, an be changed to alter forward position and flex.
This bag of tricks is not available with the Proton.

I feel as though the Krypton is a step up from the Proton, but that is not necessarily the consensus.  The Proton is just a different boot altogether.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> DalBello Proton 8.  I tried on the Full Tilts which were recommended on the mogul board but the calf area was just too large.  That is one funky a$$ boot right there though.  Its totally old school.  old school shell, buckles, almost like a rear entry boot in some aspects.
> 
> Proton 8




nice..............just got these...color is kinda gay might spray paint em blaze








steve


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 28, 2008)

*More Krypton Info*

Kryptons are not as wide as the Proton's. A 98 last vs 101 but more important for me was the lower hinge point that only a 3 piece shell can have. It makes it easier to flex the boot. The whole boot screws apart to make it very easy to grind and boot fit. Get one with and ID liner and footbeds.

We've sold a lot of these boots to Pro Skiers and everyone loves them. My only caution is they are not a good race boot. If you need a great price on a pair just ask me.....


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> We've sold a lot of these boots to Pro Skiers and everyone loves them. My only caution is they are not a good race boot. If you need a great price on a pair just ask me.....




where were you yesterday????

not because of the price but the knowledge.  i'm bummed about the width thing.  Had i known that prior to purchasing, i wouldve tried on the kryptons for sure.  I have a somewhat narrow foot and i want zero lateral movement.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> where were you yesterday????
> 
> not because of the price but the knowledge.  i'm bummed about the width thing.  Had i known that prior to purchasing, i wouldve tried on the kryptons for sure.  I have a somewhat narrow foot and i want zero lateral movement.


This is where we say JONG!
Did you read Deadheadskier's thread where much of this is explained before he bought?
Did you start your own thread, asking?
Hmmmmmm?

For search purposes, it may be a good idea to have the AZ team split these posts to their own thread in the Gear section.   Very good information.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sheesh, no one is lighter than I am, fer cryin out loud.........as for calling you a JONG, it was in good humour, since I've obviously been around here enough to know that you're not a JONG.
> Thanks for reassuring me that nice guys like you can have bad moments.
> Hope your day is happy effin ducky!



Its 6:00 am.  my kids have been up all night screaming because of the thunderstorms.  I just deleted my post as i realized my own error and now i see you already quoted me.  take it for what you will but i'm honestly working on about 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 29, 2008)

Its all good 2knees.  You're a good guy.  Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> where were you yesterday????
> 
> not because of the price but the knowledge.  i'm bummed about the width thing.  Had i known that prior to purchasing, i wouldve tried on the kryptons for sure.  I have a somewhat narrow foot and i want zero lateral movement.



As long as you didn't grind them and am sure you haven't skied them you should be able to take them back and exchange them. I assume you bought them from the shop in the town you live?


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> As long as you didn't grind them and am sure you haven't skied them you should be able to take them back and exchange them. I assume you bought them from the shop in the town you live?


Unless it's final sale, of course.  I found that to be the case even back in mid-March for the boots I bought.  The only way I could return them is if, after 1 year of tweaking, the shop decided they were not the right boots for me.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Its all good 2knees.  You're a good guy.  Hope you get some sleep tonight.



thanks for giving me a pass.  i do apologize though.  and again, your information on equiptment is greatly appreciated.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2008)

*Working*



2knees said:


> where were you yesterday????
> 
> not because of the price but the knowledge.  i'm bummed about the width thing.  Had i known that prior to purchasing, i wouldve tried on the kryptons for sure.  I have a somewhat narrow foot and i want zero lateral movement.



We had a race fit day at the shop. It was nuts!!
What boot did you get again?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> For search purposes, it may be a good idea to have the AZ team split these posts to their own thread in the Gear section.   Very good information.



You want me to do WORK, on a Monday morning?? :lol:

Maybe later...


----------



## faceplant (Oct 1, 2008)

When days get shorter and temps start droppin my ol lady gets all depressed bout summer leavin. SAD  Me? I start salvating like one of them pavlovs dogs. Shoot, middle of summer at the beach an for me the surfers look like Tomba rippin down a course. Sand might as well be snow. My heads stuck in the snow all year-even if there aint none


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2008)

faceplant said:


> When days get shorter and temps start droppin my ol lady gets all depressed bout summer leavin. SAD  Me? I start salvating like one of them pavlovs dogs. Shoot, middle of summer at the beach an for me the surfers look like Tomba rippin down a course. Sand might as well be snow. My heads stuck in the snow all year-even if there aint none



Would that be the Belleayre beach..?  

Or the Jersey Shore beach...  Why don't you come spend some $ up in the Catskills if it's so important....

btw:  Good job at finally posting in another thread...  Your "troll" status is starting to slip...  Keep up the good work Jersey...


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2008)

the leaves are out of control with colors..

The brighter they get the more i think of riding...


----------



## faceplant (Oct 1, 2008)

that be Jones beach


no stalkers there doncha know


----------



## faceplant (Oct 3, 2008)

*this mite get yer jones goin...free food to*

Killington Resort welcomes ABC's Good Morning America and their "50 States in 50 Days" tour this Sunday atop Killington Peak.
GMA's Marysol Castro will broadcast weather and Vermont feature segments live from 7:00 to 9:00 a.m. and the public is invited to be part of the production. Killington Resort will offer free roundtrip rides on the K-1 Gondola from 6:00 to 9:30 a.m. and a free continental breakfast at the Peak Restaurant. And, just like the Times Square studios, folks are encouraged to bring signs, smiling faces and be ready to cheer at the Peak!
"On my way to shoot our features in Vermont last week for Sunday's show, a friend said, 'You're going to God's country.' It is true. This state is so beautiful, the people so kind, and we're so happy to be broadcasting live from Killington Peak," Castro said. "I just hope we get invited back when it snows!"
"With peak foliage viewing expected this weekend, we're excited to host Good Morning America and open the gondola early for those that want to be part of the live show and enjoy the beautiful fall colors," said Patricia Ryan, Killington's director of marketing, sales and reservations.
The scenic ride on the K-1 Gondola to the highest lift-served terrain in Vermont offers an opportunity to view the foliage colors in the heart of the Green Mountains. In addition, the summit of Killington Peak, a short 10-minute hike from the top of the gondola, provides a panoramic view of five states and Canada on a crisp, clear autumn day. Beginning Saturday, the K-1 Gondola will be open daily from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. through Monday, October 13 for foliage viewing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2008)

I have my DVR set to record that


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

Very high like a 10.7

Yesterday the cable/internet guy after seeing my 6 pairs of skis and various ski posters asked me if I skied...lol...my answer a sarcastic,"No, the skis are just for decoration" five or six weeks until the WROD at Mount Snow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

faceplant said:


> Killington Resort welcomes ABC's Good Morning America and their "50 States in 50 Days" tour this Sunday atop Killington Peak.
> GMA's Marysol Castro will broadcast weather and Vermont feature segments live from 7:00 to 9:00 a.m. and the public is invited to be part of the production. Killington Resort will offer free roundtrip rides on the K-1 Gondola from 6:00 to 9:30 a.m. and a free continental breakfast at the Peak Restaurant. And, just like the Times Square studios, folks are encouraged to bring signs, smiling faces and be ready to cheer at the Peak!
> "On my way to shoot our features in Vermont last week for Sunday's show, a friend said, 'You're going to God's country.' It is true. This state is so beautiful, the people so kind, and we're so happy to be broadcasting live from Killington Peak," Castro said. "I just hope we get invited back when it snows!"
> "With peak foliage viewing expected this weekend, we're excited to host Good Morning America and open the gondola early for those that want to be part of the live show and enjoy the beautiful fall colors," said Patricia Ryan, Killington's director of marketing, sales and reservations.
> The scenic ride on the K-1 Gondola to the highest lift-served terrain in Vermont offers an opportunity to view the foliage colors in the heart of the Green Mountains. In addition, the summit of Killington Peak, a short 10-minute hike from the top of the gondola, provides a panoramic view of five states and Canada on a crisp, clear autumn day. Beginning Saturday, the K-1 Gondola will be open daily from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. through Monday, October 13 for foliage viewing.




I didn't know you could see Canada from Killington...that seems like a stretch since Canada is 100+ miles away..


----------



## Terry (Oct 4, 2008)

10 right now since I saw the snow on Mt Washington this afternoon!  Bring it on. It won't be long now!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe I'm inching up towards an 8. Skiing has definitely been on the brain more lately. Cool mornings and some frost over the weekend is definitely getting me pumped. Plenty of mountain biking to do still though.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't know you could see Canada from Killington...that seems like a stretch since Canada is 100+ miles away..



If you could, that would make you a foreign policy expert!

Ski jones up to 9.1 . . . will commence ski video viewing shortly . . .


----------



## Glenn (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting higher by the day due to the leaves changing, pics of snow from VT and watching videos on the forum from last season.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't know you could see Canada from Killington...that seems like a stretch since Canada is 100+ miles away..



On a low humidity day, you can certainly see the Presidential range.  That's farther than the Canadian border.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Geoff said:


> On a low humidity day, you can certainly see the Presidential range.  That's farther than the Canadian border.



Actually the Presidentials are a bit closer than the Canadian border. Plus, they're easy to pick out in the winter.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

My jones really really started to climb rapidly in the last week or so.  I've bought some new soft goods, have been paying way more to *Tramdock* than the other one deal at a time sites (need one or two more things), the cold is starting to set in, they're blowing snow out west, I started my annual *Demo Days thread*, and some numb-nuts had to start talking about 'blowing the mice out' in the east!!!


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe we should be bringing our skis when we go camping instead of our bikes.  :lol:

I'll admit, it's rising for me.  But cautiously... damn gremlins in my head.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe we should be bringing our skis when we go camping instead of our bikes.  :lol:
> 
> I'll admit, it's rising for me.  But cautiously... damn gremlins in my head.



You think that thought hadn't crossed my mind already??


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

Frozen dew on the windshield, requiring the season's first ice scrapper usage!  Jones is increasing!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Geoff said:


> On a low humidity day, you can certainly see the Presidential range.  That's farther than the Canadian border.



There's no 5k-6k mountains along the Canadian border..


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

picked up my skis and new boots from the shop tonight.  Even though my new boots are the same shell size, they reset my bindings for the new boots.  But those effers reset my din to 6.  I know, its no big deal to reset it but the fact that my age and weight requires such a ridiculously low din is sad.  

Its almost time to SKI!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> But those effers reset my din to 6.  I know, its no big deal to reset it but the fact that my age and weight requires such a ridiculously low din is sad.



My DIN is 7 and I prolly got 20 lbs. on you. 6 might be a bit low, but not ludicrously so.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

what boots did you get?


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 8, 2008)

my jones just went off the chart - we just got back from the mountain for the ski group leaders meeting. I help out with a ski club at our church. Blue had a sweeeet buffet wwith $2 bottles - hop devils for me and shock tops for Mrs SnowBunski and i won a steezy blue mountain water bottle and t shirt!!!! fire up the guns the tubin' gonna be off the hook this year.....


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

Put on my boots tonight. I'm at an 8.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2008)

5ish. 

Picking up two skis at the shop tomorrow and dropping off another pair to get remounted as well. Probably will shop around for deals on new glove liners and ultra light socks. Gotta start cleaning out the closet soon and rounding up all my gear and clothing. Car going into the shop in a week or two for the annual pre-winter inspection and tune up. Once I am completely ready for the first day, I'll be up to a decent Jones level.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgonzola is hooking me up with a midweek ticket deal to Blue, 6 for 128 for steezy inflation busting savings. Savings  adds a .02 to my ski stoke for a pre season high of 7.9.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm at a 9....Being up at the mountain and riding the chairlift for the alpine slide got me really ready.


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 12, 2008)

im at about an 8. waiting for cold temps for me to start make some snow.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Cutting checks for the 2nd installments for Banff and Utah. Cutting checks = -.02, being 2/3 paid off and closer to going = +.03, net stoke increase of .01 to 7.91


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2008)

Getting higher!  Hit some tent sales in Lincoln/North Woodstock, NH and lo and behold, a pair of Line Celebrities followed me home.  (Poor Brian couldn't shake the pair of Line Anthems that followed him )  Hiked Cannon.  Saw Loon South from a distance.  Drove home the scenic way by Okemo, Magic, and Bromley.     Getting closer to a 9 I'd say... the only thing holding me back is a little bit of fear of re-injury.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Way up there and wow..Okemo looks flat in those pictures..lol


----------



## Rushski (Oct 13, 2008)

Around a 6-7 right now...  If I don't go up to Rangeley top close down a buddy's camp in Rangeley this Friday, I may hit a shop or two to increase my hype.

Speaking of Rangeley, I still haven't skied Saddleback...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting higher!  Hit some tent sales in Lincoln/North Woodstock, NH and lo and behold, a pair of Line Celebrities followed me home.  (Poor Brian couldn't shake the pair of Line Anthems that followed him )



Whats B hanging up the bump skis to start hitting the jibs?

Congrats on the purchases, always makes me feel better to see someone else buying more stuff them me:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Whats B hanging up the bump skis to start hitting the jibs?
> 
> Congrats on the purchases, always makes me feel better to see someone else buying more stuff them me:lol:



I was talked into them.  The price and the fact that they have a 93mm waist helped convince me.   I didn't have anything that wide, yet. 

And yes, we are now very well outfitted for the season... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

Sick MTB ride today. I'm cool at a 7 or so again.


----------



## JD (Oct 13, 2008)

Jones is high.  Could be skiing powder in weeks.  I'm ready now.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was talked into them.  The price and the fact that they have a 93mm waist helped convince me.   I didn't have anything that wide, yet.
> 
> And yes, we are now very well outfitted for the season... :lol:



man, i felt guilty buying a new pair of boots.  which was an absolute neccessity.  I need to think like you guys do.  


I need a new jacket, ski pants, some fat skis, new poles, a season pass and a new car.  I think you have covered all of the above except the car.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> man, i felt guilty buying a new pair of boots.  which was an absolute neccessity.  I need to think like you guys do.
> 
> 
> I need a new jacket, ski pants, some fat skis, new poles, a season pass and a new car.  I think you have covered all of the above except the car.


You only live once..........right?  Well, at least with this ego. 

In all seriousness, this was an unusual season for us.  We're not usually this bad.  Sometimes you just gotta indulge though.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2008)

severine said:


> You only live once..........right?  Well, at least with this ego.
> 
> In all seriousness, this was an unusual season for us.  We're not usually this bad.  Sometimes you just gotta indulge though.



Hell yeah you gotta indulge sometimes.  You cant take it to the grave with ya!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2008)

Pat hit up the TJ Maxx for a jacket. I was in the one on the Silas Deane and the one in Glastonbury and they both still had a good selection.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> man, i felt guilty buying a new pair of boots.  which was an absolute neccessity.  I need to think like you guys do.
> 
> 
> I need a new jacket, ski pants, some fat skis, new poles, a season pass and a new car.  I think you have covered all of the above except the car.


BTW, I drive a POS that's barely moving... so I'm no better off on the car front. 

Jeff is right, if you need a jacket and pants, try the TJ Maxx sales.  Pretty good prices.  REI also had some great discounts when we stopped by there a couple weeks ago.  I got a jacket for 70% off.


----------



## hardline (Oct 14, 2008)

severine said:


> BTW, I drive a POS that's barely moving... so I'm no better off on the car front.
> 
> Jeff is right, if you need a jacket and pants, try the TJ Maxx sales.  Pretty good prices.  REI also had some great discounts when we stopped by there a couple weeks ago.  I got a jacket for 70% off.



i would go with ebay or siera snowboard. cheaper and more selction.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd consider Campmor out of N.J. also.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> i would go with ebay or siera snowboard. cheaper and more selction.


Depends on what you're looking for and how patient you are.  The jackets Brian and I bought at REI recently, for example, couldn't be found cheaper online anywhere; they were cheaper than SAC even.  Both were Marmot.  TJ Maxx is hit or miss, but if you're looking for a quick bargain and don't have time to price shop, you can find some deals there.  But you have to know what you're looking at.  Being home all day *smirk* I have seen enough of SAC/Tramdock and other deals to know what's a good price and what isn't.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Jones is getting higher by the day for me.  Knowing that crowds of people are skiing lifted served elsewhere in this country today isn't helping matter.  I've bought way more gear than I can afford in the last few months.  Some of it is coming in today, which I'm pretty psyched about!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2008)

Jones suddenly creeping up into the 7.5 territory for the first time this off season. Just received a new pair of BD Traverse poles and my annual new glove liner. About to drop another $135 on more clothing needed for skiing and 'shoeing (base layers and gaiters). Yea 20% off coupon! I <3 BackCountry.com. The new Karhu Storm BC looks really interesting... Oh man, time to stop browsing. No more ski purchases until I get new boots and a set of Dynafits! Gah. I will settle on just staying warm and dry this winter with my gear purchases and will be looking to drop some bills next spring for new gear.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Jones suddenly creeping up into the 7.5 territory for the first time this off season.


8.5.............

:-o


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm at a 9....Being up at the mountain and riding the chairlift for the alpine slide got me really ready.


Yup, that brings the jones rating up!






Reading the TR for the Abasin/Loveland Opening day Stoke nearly took me off the chart!
I'm ready.  
I'll ride bike this weekend, to keep from going nuts, but I really want to be skiing!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 16, 2008)

still busy with other  fun stuff -- but starting to think about it .

 It'll hit the max  when golf ends  then i'll be sitting here with my boots on !!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 16, 2008)

severine said:


> BTW, I drive a POS that's barely moving... so I'm no better off on the car front.
> 
> Jeff is right, if you need a jacket and pants, try the TJ Maxx sales.  Pretty good prices.  REI also had some great discounts when we stopped by there a couple weeks ago.  I got a jacket for 70% off.



I have personal feelings and experiences with the TJX company that prevents me from giving them a penny of my money.

I will check out REI though.  Isnt there one in West Hartford?

btw, i'm not trying to give you a hard time about anything.  I just was saying i wish i could just pull the trigger quicker on things i need for skiing.  I think because i'm the only one in the family who skis, i tend to be really conservative with my purchases.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> I have personal feelings and experiences with the TJX company that prevents me from giving them a penny of my money.
> 
> I will check out REI though.  Isnt there one in West Hartford?
> 
> btw, i'm not trying to give you a hard time about anything.  I just was saying i wish i could just pull the trigger quicker on things i need for skiing.  I think because i'm the only one in the family who skis, i tend to be really conservative with my purchases.


No problem.   Yes, REI is in Blue Back Square.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

2 knees, there is something about TJMaxx that drives me crazy.  I've made a few purchases there, but really don't have a desire to shop there.  I may miss out on some deals, but I don't feel like I'm missing anything at all.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2008)

Socks I ordered just showed up today... I am up to a 9. I want some snow so I can get er' going.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

This is October 13th, 2006 in my yard.




Doesn't look like that today. 

FWIW, the snow melted almost immediately, and we had a terrible ski season that year.

Last year, it was warm, (like now) at this time of year, and we had the BEST snow in a long time throughout the season.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm at an 11 right now...can't wait to slide.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2008)

Not really feeling it this year, maybe a 2?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 19, 2008)

If your ski jones is under 5.5, here are some helpful hints. F the economy, F the elections, F anything (with a few exceptions) that drags down the Jones. Helpful hints for boosting the jones include:

Checking equipment and ski gear, including trying stuff on, tuning up, buffing the helmet, putting together clutch song lists for the ipods/nanos, ski porn, keeping live webcams of snow events and ski stoke screen savers on your screen, coming up with a financial plan to maximize slope time and cut out a few discretionaries for the worthy sacrifice if need be. I combined my birthday, anniversary and christmas gift this year to buy new sticks. Celebrate the fact that gas prices are down so far. Go thru old ski trip pix and appreciate the grins on those faces. Pack the john with ski mags and brochures so you get your head right the first thing every morning. In a worst case scenario, resort to denial of anything dragging down the Jones and consider prayer and/or chemicals, prescription or otherwise, to smooth out any rough patches. Meditate about a perfect day on skis. No matter how bad things get, we're still all better off than about 80% of the whole planet. It's relative. Most importantly, know that you WILL ski this season. If we are forced to ski a few less days than other years, get to the mountain earlier, and ski longer. Carpool, join a ski club, think outside the box to git 'er done. Squeeze all the quality out of each day if quantity comes up a few days less. Now get busy jonesing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

Higher than a hot airballoon riding ontop of a spaceship..


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2008)

Spent some time in a few ski shops yesterday, as well as watching some ski porn.  Definitely up there!


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 19, 2008)

4237 feet.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 19, 2008)

It's at its peak now.  It was 27 degrees at 7:10 this morning, I scraped frost off my car this morning and I picked up my kid's seasonal ski and boot rentals yesterday.  Plus while I was out I bought a 2009 calendar full of skiing pictures and it's hanging on the wall over this computer now.  Not to mention all the snowmaking pics from Mt. Snow and SR.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 20, 2008)

the 28d and frost this morning just upped it up a point, i'm running about a 7.7  this is my favorite season on the mtb so that's still keepin it in check a bit!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 20, 2008)

way low here...maybe a 2 right now...surf has been great, still in full MTN biking season...business sucks (really sucks) so dont know about the season and with the 2 kids at home and wife talking about skiing and not knowing if we'll be able to go is really stressing me out...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

My jones is pretty friggen high right now, probably a 9 or so.  Cold this morning (upper 20's @ 7:30), I had to scrape my windshield again. 



SKIQUATTRO said:


> way low here...maybe a 2 right now...surf has been great, still in full MTN biking season...business sucks (really sucks) so dont know about the season and with the 2 kids at home and wife talking about skiing and not knowing if we'll be able to go is really stressing me out...



Sorry to hear that man, I hope things turn around for you soon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

The hard frost this morning really elevated my Jones..it's October 20th and last year I skied November 10th so it's so close..


----------



## altaholic (Oct 20, 2008)

Jonesin' about a 9.5 right now, especially when you see the NATURAL snow fall already accumulating out west in Utah.  Going to see the new Matchstick Productions film "Claim" tonight at the Somerville Theater.  Will probably be jonesin' a full 10 after that...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bump me up to 9.3

Just ordered my new Skis . . . Volkl Gotamas with Marker Griffon bindings . . . 

On the way home I was thinking to myself: "Man, I wish there was a station dedicated to skiing on my SIRIUS satellite radio".  Got home and wondered why, if there is such a thing as the Golf channel, that there is no such thing as the Skiing channel?

Oh, and welcome to Alpinezone, altaholic . . . diggin the signature . . .


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> On the way home I was thinking to myself: "Man, I wish there was a station dedicated to skiing on my SIRIUS satellite radio".  Got home and wondered why, if there is such a thing as the Golf channel, that there is no such thing as the Skiing channel?



What sort of content would an all skiing channel have?  I didn't even realize there was a Golf channel, sounds really effin boring to me...

My stoke is pretty high right now.  I just spent a couple of hours stuffing my feet into some different ski boots.  I may have my new boots picked out.


----------



## hardline (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What sort of content would an all skiing channel have?  I didn't even realize there was a Golf channel, sounds really effin boring to me...
> 
> My stoke is pretty high right now.  I just spent a couple of hours stuffing my feet into some different ski boots.  I may have my new boots picked out.



it would have to be the snow porn channel. nuttin but snow porn 24/7


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

hardline said:


> it would have to be the snow porn channel. nuttin but snow porn 24/7



Sirius is satellite RADIO, not a great media for ski porn.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't they have that ski/touristy tv channel in VT and NH, RSN or something like that.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 22, 2008)

My cars are lightly coated with snow and it's snowing lightly.  My Ski Jones just went from a pretty low number up to a 9.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't remember what number I was at before... but I'd say a solid 9 or so now.  Spending a couple hours in the ski shop last night does that to you.  Bindings for the Celebrities should be arriving tomorrow, going for pass pictures Saturday (and will likely spend more time in the ski shop Saturday as well)... I'm ready.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My stoke is pretty high right now.  I just spent a couple of hours stuffing my feet into some different ski boots.  I may have my new boots picked out.



You hopping on the Dalbello band wagon


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You hopping on the Dalbello band wagon



Perhaps...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't remember what number I was at before... but I'd say a solid 9 or so now.  Spending a couple hours in the ski shop last night does that to you.  Bindings for the Celebrities should be arriving tomorrow, going for pass pictures Saturday (and will likely spend more time in the ski shop Saturday as well)... I'm ready.


Carrie, this one will put you over the top.............
How about you and I meet at the BlackMountain Lodge for lunch?


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> way low here...maybe a 2 right now...surf has been great, still in full MTN biking season...business sucks (really sucks) so dont know about the season and with the 2 kids at home and wife talking about skiing and not knowing if we'll be able to go is really stressing me out...



tough when non skiing agenda gets in the way of  life....

There should be a futures market for skiing/boarding trips.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What sort of content would an all skiing channel have?  I didn't even realize there was a Golf channel, sounds really effin boring to me...
> 
> My stoke is pretty high right now.  I just spent a couple of hours stuffing my feet into some different ski boots.  I may have my new boots picked out.



Yeah, it is a little boring, but my parents like it.  They show lesser watched tournaments like the European tour, the Nike Tour (or whatever they're calling it these days), and the senior tour.  They have highlight shows and clip shows (saw the 60 greatest holes in one the other day).  They also have original shows dealing with instruction and travel.  Plus there is a reality show called "Big Break" where people compete for a spot on the Nike tour (or whatever).

I think a Ski Channel could follow pretty much the exact same format.  Show World Cup races and Mogul comps, Freeskiing comps, and even XC comps if they wanted.  Then have shows about instruction and travel.  Then a reality show called "The Next Newschooler" or something, competing for a slot in the US Freeskiing Open . . . . The show might be boring, but the falls would be awesome. 




hardline said:


> it would have to be the snow porn channel. nuttin but snow porn 24/7



Right, they could show Ski movies, too.



o3jeff said:


> Don't they have that ski/touristy tv channel in VT and NH, RSN or something like that.



Yeah RSN is okay, but they play the same stuff over and over again (they don't show world cup highlights or other results, for example).  Plus I can't get it on my TV.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 22, 2008)

My bro has worked for the Golf Channel since they launched...he travels an insane amount.....he dosent even really play....no one thought the Weather Channel would take off...now its worth over a Billion......ESPN 2 was supposed to be all sports other than the mainstream stuff, but now thats not even the case....as SKI/RIDE/SURF/MTN channel is def needed....content could be anything from resort reviews, tips, gear, interviews, worldcup, endless......


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2008)

9.5. Disappointed there wasn't enough for what I considered accepted snow for turns (or at least to make the effort worth while) today. But what really bumped my Jones up was leaving work... cold, crisp, with a breeze out of the north west. That felt good. I just felt like "its time" when I felt that cold crisp breeze.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

RSN is sort of like a ski channel but only available in certain locations..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> On the way home I was thinking to myself: "Man, I wish there was a station dedicated to skiing on my *SIRIUS satellite radio*".  Got home and wondered why, if there is such a thing as the Golf channel, that there is no such thing as the Skiing channel?





bvibert said:


> What sort of content would an all skiing channel have?  I didn't even realize there was a Golf channel, sounds really effin boring to me...
> 
> My stoke is pretty high right now.  I just spent a couple of hours stuffing my feet into some different ski boots.  I may have my new boots picked out.





mattchuck2 said:


> Yeah, it is a little boring, but my parents like it.  They show lesser watched tournaments like the European tour, the Nike Tour (or whatever they're calling it these days), and the senior tour.  They have highlight shows and clip shows (saw the 60 greatest holes in one the other day).  They also have original shows dealing with instruction and travel.  Plus there is a reality show called "Big Break" where people compete for a spot on the Nike tour (or whatever).
> 
> I think a Ski Channel could follow pretty much the exact same format.  Show World Cup races and Mogul comps, Freeskiing comps, and even XC comps if they wanted.  Then have shows about instruction and travel.  Then a reality show called "The Next Newschooler" or something, competing for a slot in the US Freeskiing Open . . . . The show might be boring, but the falls would be awesome.



Weren't you talking about satellite radio, not TV?  Kinda hard to show races and stuff on the radio isn't it?  Or am I just really confused??


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 22, 2008)

I am at a 10.......Its time!!!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Weren't you talking about satellite radio, not TV?  Kinda hard to show races and stuff on the radio isn't it?  Or am I just really confused??



Ahh . . . Unclear . . . .

I meant TV, but my OP made it sound like I meant radio . . . My bad.

Skiing Radio might be kind of boring . . . but after buying the skis, I really just wanted to hear people talking about skiing, mountains, snow, epic days, crazy wipeouts and hot skier chicks.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Ahh . . . Unclear . . . .
> 
> I meant TV, but my OP made it sound like I meant radio . . . My bad.
> 
> Skiing Radio might be kind of boring . . . but after buying the skis, I really just wanted to hear people talking about skiing, mountains, snow, epic days, crazy wipeouts and hot skier chicks.



Ok, well I'm glad we're clear now.  I had the same thought about skiing radio being boring, that's why I asked.  A skiing TV channel would be pretty cool.


----------



## faceplant (Oct 24, 2008)

this guys is about a 15 i"d say

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Did a fun MTB ride yesterday and guess what? It's not really helping anymore. I'm at a 9. Soooooooooon!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm ready!  (once I get my new boots)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Since I might be skiing in about 24-36 hours within an hour of me..really freaking high..I've never skied in Pennsylvania in October and gosh darn I'd like to..


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright... 10 already! Let's get it the F on!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 28, 2008)

Through the roof. Tried the boots on last night, will be picking up the freshly tuned boards after work today... It's go time.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 28, 2008)

About an 8.1. Once my wife is out of her knee high leg cast in 2 weeks, the green lite comes on.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2008)

11


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

My Jones meter is pegged.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 28, 2008)

Definately an 11, saw snow on a car in front of a terminal at Newark airport with snow on it so I called my wife and she said we had about 3 inches at home, man was I jealous, I won't be home until Thursday.  Also my son told her he didn't want to go to kindergarten today because he was going to miss skiing.  So yeah, I'm jonesin' hard.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

even higher after the little tease I had earlier..now I want some lift serviced for MSV..Mad Steezy Vert


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

15!!!!!!!!

Trying on ski boots tonight, thinking about how I'm picking up the Celebrities with their newly-mounted bindings on Thurs...and of course, seeing the first flakes of the season falling RIGHT NOW.  I NEED to ski!!!!!


----------



## faceplant (Oct 29, 2008)

early tease means its time to get fit ta rip...

http://www.skinet.com/action/2008-10/get-fit-rip


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

With the possibility of over 1600 vert of lift served at K-mart this Saturday...my Jones are rising..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm more mellow now that I got out for some honest turns.  Maybe it's just the exhaustion talking, but I'd put my jones at a 5 or so right now...


----------



## JD (Oct 29, 2008)

1.5.  Cooked from today.  Mansfield tomorrow.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

October 19 it was a 2, just jumped to 10.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

All the TR and vids pushed me over a 9. Irrational exhuberance wore off and tamped it back down to an 8.4. Gonna go feel up my Coombas sitting here in the office. Bindings should be here by the weekend. Stoke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

even higher now that I know that I'll be skiing the big K on Sunday..


----------



## JumboJim (Nov 1, 2008)

At the time of the original post, big goose egg (0). Motorcycling on twisty roads keeps skiing out of mind. 

  Now, especially after I just dropped the skis off for a tune today and a few flakes coming down this past week, 7.

  When it's too cold to ride 2 wheels (below 30F for me) and especially when I can't roll it out of the basement due to snowcover, it'll be a 10 (duh).


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

11. 18 hours, and I'll be in the lodge.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

Solid 9. Took a nice long MTB ride today, but it's not having the same soothing effect. I'm ready to effin ski already. Last week was just a little taste, and the TRs and pics from Killington's opening are feeding the jones.

It's HERE folks!


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 2, 2008)

11?  Just waxed my skis!  (Never did the end of season thing.  I just a couple weeks ago ordered a ski vice, iron, etc.  It's been a long time since I waxed my skis myself, since before college when I did it at home with my dad.)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

3.  Pretty mellow right now.  Enjoying the last of my MTB season...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 3.  Pretty mellow right now.  Enjoying the last of my MTB season...



i'm glad i'm not alone. for some reason i'm not feeling it lately.  between MTB, family activities, yard work and hectic job schedule  i'm just not feeling the skiing cravings right now.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 3.  Pretty mellow right now.  Enjoying the last of my MTB season...





gmcunni said:


> i'm glad i'm not alone. for some reason i'm not feeling it lately.  between MTB, family activities, yard work and hectic job schedule  i'm just not feeling the skiing cravings right now.



What the hell is the matter with you guys? :???:


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> What the hell is the matter with you guys? :???:


No kidding! :roll:


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 3, 2008)

14...pretty bad today after seeing the TR's and hearing the chatter about the weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm glad i'm not alone. for some reason i'm not feeling it lately.  between MTB, family activities, yard work and hectic job schedule  i'm just not feeling the skiing cravings right now.





Greg said:


> What the hell is the matter with you guys? :???:





severine said:


> No kidding! :roll:



If I hadn't gotten in those turns last week I'd be feeling much different.  I think that, combined with the fact that I still have boot issues to work through are making me not rush. 8)


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I hadn't gotten in those turns last week I'd be feeling much different.  I think that, combined with the fact that I still have boot issues to work through are making me not rush. 8)


Says the man who dressed up in his gear to watch TV last night.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Says the man who dressed up in his gear to watch TV last night.



 

My ankles were too bruised up from riding the MTB today to wear the boots for very long...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

It's getting bad. 

We had that storm last week and the those TR's from the guys who hiked....Mt. Snow has been blowing snow for awhile now...K-Mart opened this weekend...again, more pics have been posted. I was also at the ski shop over the weekend, so that didn't help.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Just got worse! Picked up the new twins from the shop tonight...mounted and ready to rock. Killer deal from evogear.com. Nothing But Troubles with Dynastar Trouble Bindings...which are basically the PX12. 







I only skied the Hot Rods twice last year. Boots are new....Impact 8's.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


>



Nice boards. Kinda like the Twister graphics.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! Sorry about the pics...they came out kinda crappy. That's what I get for rushing. 

The skis looks pretty cool up close. That green has a somewhat pearl effect to them. I had em mounted a bit back from the center. I would like to ski them out of the park too. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I had em mounted a bit back from the center. I would like to ski them out of the park too. :lol:



I thought they looked that way, but it's always hard to tell from a pic. What made you go that route? I can totally see going forward from the mark, but back?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Dynastar Trouble Bindings...which are basically the PX12.



FYI - Those look more like the Look NX series than the PX series.  Nice bindings, my wife has some variation of them on all 4 pairs of her skis.  I think they're a bit lighter than the PX version.

NX:




PX:





I think the toe piece is basically the same, but the heel piece is totally different.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I thought they looked that way, but it's always hard to tell from a pic. What made you go that route? I can totally see going forward from the mark, but back?




I wanted them to be able to ski out of the park if needed. I was going to go center...but then the tech called me just to double check. Center isn't "true" center on those skis (or most twins from what I gather). I'm really interested in seeing how they handle. I'm pretty confident I'll be fine. I just didn't want to mount them in way that would make them a bit too turny. Yes, I have another set of skis, but I don't want to swap skis every other run. Only time will tell! I'll be sure to keep you all posted. If I goofed, I'll be the first to admit it.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> FYI - Those look more like the Look NX series than the PX series.  Nice bindings, my wife has some variation of them on all 4 pairs of her skis.  I think they're a bit lighter than the PX version.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the toe piece is basically the same, but the heel piece is totally different.



I think you're right! I have to get the name straight before posting. :grin:

They are light! I'm amazed at how light the combo is compaired to the Hot Rods. Then again, this is a flat mount vs a system. Still, very light set up!

IIRC, skis are 2007, bindings 2008. The 08 skis had red in em' hence the red on the bindings. I'm actually digging the contrast though.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I wanted them to be able to ski out of the park if needed. I was going to go center...but then the tech called me just to double check. Center isn't "true" center on those skis (or most twins from what I gather). I'm really interested in seeing how they handle. I'm pretty confident I'll be fine. I just didn't want to mount them in way that would make them a bit too turny. Yes, I have another set of skis, but I don't want to swap skis every other run. Only time will tell! I'll be sure to keep you all posted. If I goofed, I'll be the first to admit it.



I don't know much about those skis. As I understand it, usually, park ski are mounted true center for the real park rats, so if you went back from there, that's a better set up as an all mountain ski. Some skis even have a park and a freeride midsole line. You'll be fine, I'm sure.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

My current ski jones is a 1 after yesterdays turns at Killington. My whitewater kayaking jones on the other hand is a 10 and it's only been 10 days since we stopped. I spent alot of my spare time this past summer season teaching my son to kayak solo and we paddled quite a bit of whitewater together.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't know much about those skis. As I understand it, usually, park ski are mounted true center for the real park rats, so if you went back from there, that's a better set up as an all mountain ski. Some skis even have a park and a freeride midsole line. You'll be fine, I'm sure.



It's my first set of twin tips...so I'm learning as well. Those Hot Rods are new too. Let me remind you that prior to the Hot Rods, I was skiing a set of 188 K2 El Caminos circa 1997. Yeah, basically the K2 4 sans the dampner. :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> It's my first set of twin tips...so I'm learning as well. Those Hot Rods are new too. Let me remind you that prior to the Hot Rods, I was skiing a set of 188 K2 El Caminos circa 1997. Yeah, basically the K2 4 sans the dampner. :lol:


Those TTs are pretty close to my Maries. I think I went with the typical midsole mounting point on the skis (after much debate and discussion on here about what I should do) and while I have never taken them into the park, I've been pretty happy with them overall as a general "all-mountain" (as in, as much "all-mountain" as a learning intermediate has attempted) ski. After selling off some stuff, I'm actually only going to have TTs. They're fun and I haven't even used them to their full potential ... YET.  Enjoy!

Ski jones is still high. Lack of physical activity is catching up with me, but I've been so bogged down with homework that I haven't had the time anyway. I could use a few turns on the slopes right now.


----------



## danny p (Nov 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Ski jones is still high. Lack of physical activity is catching up with me, but I've been so bogged down with homework that I haven't had the time anyway. I could use a few turns on the slopes right now.



+1   I can totally relate to being bogged down...school 4 nights a week and work 6 days a week...5 weeks left til this semester is over for me!!  Looking forward to that month off in between semesters!  Ski jones@ a 10 for a month straight now.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback Carrie! I too went back and forth with what to do. I'm so anxious to test these things out. 8)  It's good to hear from someone who has a similar setup.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got off the hill after a second really nice spring conditions day.  My ski Jones number is roughly 0.0000000001

I'd like to ski something with a little more pitch than KMart blue square and 10 turns on Downdraft Headwall but whaddya want for early November.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 5, 2008)

4


----------



## evil (Nov 5, 2008)

Trying to keep it down and mellow while I heal this nasty s.l.a.p. tear in my shoulder. Went hiking around Hunter yesterday and seeing snow patches didn't help at all!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

evil said:


> Trying to keep it down and mellow while I heal this nasty s.l.a.p. tear in my shoulder. Went hiking around Hunter yesterday and seeing snow patches didn't help at all!



Still much snow up there from the big storm?


----------



## evil (Nov 6, 2008)

I was at the north/south lake trails but saw hunter from the town at breakfast.
there was white on it but far from covered and the katterskill trails only had little patches every once in a while, high up, but when you havent seen it in awhile, it's nice to step on it to hear the crunch, touch it, and throw it at your friend!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

evil said:


> I was at the north/south lake trails but saw hunter from the town at breakfast.
> there was white on it but far from covered and the katterskill trails only had little patches every once in a while, high up, but when you havent seen it in awhile, it's nice to step on it to hear the crunch, touch it, and throw it at your friend!




Amen! :grin:


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

Spent some time at the local hill tonight at the ski swap and picked up my pass. I also just watched a bunch of high res vids from last year. I think it's official. Jones meter is pegged at 10. Bring it the eff on already...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd have to say its a 10.9 (repeating decimal), since that's the highest I can go without compromising the integrity of gregs scale.
I haven't skied since I went to mammoth during that EPIC snowstorm that fell all over the tahoe area in january of this year
4 feet of fresh powder, the memories.....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

It is creeping up to 10 after dropping stuff off at the local hills swap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Really freaking high and it doesn't help that there might not be skiing in VT/NH for another 2 weeks with the stupid forecast..


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

10+ after watching Warren Miller last night.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2008)

Still very high. Although, it felt really weird building a ski tuning bench last night...with the garage door open and I was sweating. I can't friggin' stand this weather.:angry:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2008)

On a scale of 1 to 10, mine is a 2,000,000.

Sharpened edges last night.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Mines creeping up there again.  I'm about to attempt my first ever ski tune shortly....


----------



## faceplant (Nov 8, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Still very high. Although, it felt really weird building a ski tuning bench last night...with the garage door open and I was sweating. I can't friggin' stand this weather.:angry:



Sometimes I wonder what I'm a gonna do
But there ain't no cure for the summertime blues 

Eddie Cochran


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

faceplant said:


> Sometimes I wonder what I'm a gonna do
> But there ain't no cure for the summertime blues
> 
> Eddie Cochran



Good song..my cure for the Mondays is skiing..


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Surprisingly, it slipped back today. And that's in spite of a session of boot wearing this morning (that the kids started, I swear!), going to the ski swap twice this weekend, having my unsold skis in the car, watching ski porn... There's a bit of underlying anxiety that I thought went away but it's still there... Worried about whether or not my knee is strong enough. Mind games are worse than usual. I actually wouldn't mind getting in another MTB ride or two before starting the ski season...

5 now.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 9, 2008)

Pegged at 10, after watching a couple of Warren Miller flicks on Netflix today.

I need to go out West this year.


----------



## Euler (Nov 10, 2008)

After passing through what I had planned on being opening weekend for me, buying a new to me pair of skis and watching a Warren Miller flick,the jones is way up there.


----------



## faceplant (Nov 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Surprisingly, it slipped back today. And that's in spite of a session of boot wearing this morning (that the kids started, I swear!), going to the ski swap twice this weekend, having my unsold skis in the car, watching ski porn... There's a bit of underlying anxiety that I thought went away but it's still there... Worried about whether or not my knee is strong enough. Mind games are worse than usual. I actually wouldn't mind getting in another MTB ride or two before starting the ski season...
> 
> 5 now.



a friend uses this system- says it works great- sounds like your knee is >the weak link<....

_*the user can develop corrective exercise programs based on individual movement patterns. It is equally effective in fitness and sports conditioning because it targets the “weak link in movement”.*_

http://www.functionalmovement.com/SITE/the_screen/index.php

p.s.- I got no connection- just passin it along to ya


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

faceplant said:


> a friend uses this system- says it works great- sounds like your knee is >the weak link<....
> 
> _*the user can develop corrective exercise programs based on individual movement patterns. It is equally effective in fitness and sports conditioning because it targets the “weak link in movement”.*_
> 
> ...


I partially tore my ACL while skiing in February, so that's why I'm concerned about it. I did my PT, but have slacked on my exercises since then (and sadly, exercise in general over the last several weeks). Need to find some time to work on strengthening again because the next time it gets torn, I'll need surgery.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 10, 2008)

creeping up to about a 5....water is still warm for suring, mtn biking thursday night...on Tognar now reordering tuning supplies....its creeping up, but not jumping out of my skin just yet.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 10, 2008)

Hovering at 8.8, I think I'll save the final 1.2 for that first roadtrip north for next week. May push it out towards midweek based on current forecasting.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 10, 2008)

getting higher now that golf season ended 

1.
 just scraped off  the storage wax  off three sets  of skis and am  now applying the good wax, 

2. Tried on all helmets, goggles and boots 

3 ,  Just moved all  our hardshell and soft shell jackets and a few fartbags we still own ( gaper day specials ) , bibs  ,gloves  all our technical underlayers from summer storage to our ski room .

4.NEED SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

maxed at 10. 

tried to get my head into other things and it worked for a while. But with the leaves turning and the smell of wood burning.... it got me thinking about skiing.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 10, 2008)

Jacks Back!

welcome back Jack.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey bro.... really never left, i was lurking over the summer. And I was spending too much time playing an online strategy game called travian.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

After seeing the long range forecast...My jones is uber high..this weekend may be marginal but by Thanksgiving..things will be rocking and rolling..


----------



## Swamp Dog (Nov 10, 2008)

I am maxxed!  can't stand it any more!  <<grrrrr>>

........need snow.........


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

just got the mail and my pass was there.i am ready.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 13, 2008)

7


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 14, 2008)

Got my fix on November 2 at Killington but now I can't wait to get back out there.  I'll have to wait until they reopen.


----------



## Chris I (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope it keeps raining.  beautiful


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris I said:


> I hope it keeps raining.  beautiful



Yer sooo funny.


----------



## faceplant (Nov 16, 2008)

mines actin up again-
snowing HARD here in western Pa


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Pretty mellow actually. My season starts in five days on what I expect to be a decent amount of terrain and excellent conditions for mid-November. Can't wait, but it's not killing me because it's now so close.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2008)

eight-oh.  ratcheted up as the temps dropped all day. *Day ain't over yet..*


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2008)

getting up there. picked up my pass and dropped off my skis for tune + wax.  will be on snow in as few as 5 days but no more than 12!  with a huge chunk of luck i might have 3 days on snow within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2008)

Spent more time in ski shops yesterday... drove by Sundown today.  Still, I'd say 7.  Gremlins in my head aren't helping... very nervous about the season starting.

Don't get me wrong; I'm ready. Just nervous. Don't want to get hurt again.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Spent more time in ski shops yesterday... drove by Sundown today.  Still, I'd say 7.  Gremlins in my head aren't helping... very nervous about the season starting.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I'm ready. Just nervous. Don't want to get hurt again.



You better work on getting them out of your head now before you get to the hills because you aren't going to have fun and have a hard time progressing out there if you don't push yourself.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2008)

I walked around in my ski boots last night. Started going through the gear and sorting stuff out.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 17, 2008)

8.  mount snow is making snow.go check out the cams. :grin:


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You better work on getting them out of your head now before you get to the hills because you aren't going to have fun and have a hard time progressing out there if you don't push yourself.


I'm working on it. Planning on taking a lesson, too, to help me get back in the groove...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm working on it. Planning on taking a lesson, too, to help me get back in the groove...



Take it easy. It's a long season. A lesson sounds like a good plan. Get your legs back before you start charging the hill. A few good days out will do more for your head than anything.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm working on it. Planning on taking a lesson, too, to help me get back in the groove...



It was  knee injury? If so, is there a brace you can wear for support and protection?


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It was  knee injury? If so, is there a brace you can wear for support and protection?


My orthopedist felt I didn't need a knee brace since I didn't have instability. Heck, it took them over a month after the incident to figure out that I didn't sprain my knee, I partially tore the ACL. :blink: I did PT... and skied on it a few times at the end of the season, but was pretty defensive because of that fear of re-injury. Can't be doing that!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Really high...it feels like winter out there..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> My orthopedist felt I didn't need a knee brace since I didn't have instability. Heck, it took them over a month after the incident to figure out that I didn't sprain my knee, I partially tore the ACL. :blink: I did PT... and skied on it a few times at the end of the season, but was pretty defensive because of that fear of re-injury. Can't be doing that!



You might want to consider a store bought elastic brace unless you already have one, just for a little extra support. You can't be too careful, it it might lessen your apprehension a little. I occasionally ski with one of those back braces you see the Home Depot guys wearing when my back acts up. It helps. Either way, ease back in at your own pace.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Really high...it feels like winter out there..



hope so.  My honey-do list is almost done for the fall.  :grin:


----------



## MrsG (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> My orthopedist felt I didn't need a knee brace since I didn't have instability. Heck, it took them over a month after the incident to figure out that I didn't sprain my knee, I partially tore the ACL. :blink: I did PT... and skied on it a few times at the end of the season, but was pretty defensive because of that fear of re-injury. Can't be doing that!



If you've already been out on the hill since the incident, you should be OK . . . it is usually the first few times out that the nerves set in . . . good luck


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2008)

Mrs G. We would really enjoy some of those daily updates here.:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

8


----------



## MrsG (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Mrs G. We would really enjoy some of those daily updates here.:grin:



Thanks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Yanked the ski gear duffle bag outta the attic, still gotta grab my LL Bean fleece lined jeans, is it cold yet?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2008)

10+


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty much pegged. 4 days...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm at about a 15 right now.

Can't wait to head up to SR this weekend.







:-D

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Bags/gear all packed, coupla housekeeping issues to finish, confirmation's printed out, trip tunes are selected, just gotta fill the wiper fluid and gas up in the AM.................9.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We'll be on the road by ~10:30AM after the AM rush hour.


----------



## MmmSnow (Nov 18, 2008)

Max jones rating, gonna be knocked down a few notches when I hit up hunter this weekend! Woot!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Got home and wondered why, if there is such a thing as the Golf channel, that there is no such thing as the Skiing channel?



Ask and I shall receive . . .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

In three days I'm skiing in Pennsylvania..only the 4th time I've ever skied PA in November..MSY..I'm also uber psyched for three days at three different resorts Thanksgiving weekend in Vermont..


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2012)

This seems like a good thread to revive. I'm feeling incredibly excited with the recent snowfall. I'm up over 8 probably. Every day when I leave my house to go to work I look at my skis in the garage and I can almost smell the mountain air.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2012)

To alpine ski, 7 or 8, because their is nothing too challenging open at the beginning of the season. 10 for tele ski, because I'm not as good at it but I have so much fun with it


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2012)

With Killington making snow can we bump the Ski forum back up to it's rightful place at the top!?


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> With Killington making snow can we bump the Ski forum back up to it's rightful place at the top!?



I think it belongs at the top to.... I'm conflicted between wanting it there and following the time honored tradition of frost in my backyard.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 11, 2012)

That GSS post just above Nick's reminds me that yes in November 2008 we got to ski in the Pocono's.  That was an awesome season.  Hope we get something similar this year.  Jones - Rating is definately rising.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 27, 2014)

9.5


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2014)

7. I am jonesing for the deals to come out so I can start planning out my season. Now that the 2 fer 1 K deals came out it won't be too long before others are out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2014)

Meh pretty low , got many other interests in the summer and fall that make life interesting .  I will get pumped when i see snow,until then got other stuff to enjoy .


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 28, 2014)

I cant friggin wait. Between el nino and the greenland volcano the NE should get about 20'+ with no warmups lol



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2014)

I am in the 9's  All I can think about!


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 28, 2014)

10.  10.  10.  365 days a year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> 7. I am jonesing for the deals to come out so I can start planning out my season. Now that the 2 fer 1 K deals came out it won't be too long before others are out.


I'm pretty much all set with deals. Only thing left is a VT. 3 pass or two for my daughter & myself. Bought my season pass back in April, ski club deals have been rolling out for awhile already, & my Sugarbush employee discount is still good.

As far as jonesing I'm always at 10. Why else would I post on a skiing website all summer.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm pretty much all set with deals. Only thing left is a VT. 3 pass or two for my daughter & myself. Bought my season pass back in April, ski club deals have been rolling out for awhile already, & my Sugarbush employee discount is still good.
> 
> As far as jonesing I'm always at 10. Why else would I post on a skiing website all summer.



Good point anyone on here in the summer talking skiing is probably ready at anytime!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 28, 2014)

Still have 6-7 more wknds of the boat and probably 2 months of golf left. Once we hit October though and it gets down consistently into the low 40s at night is when I really get the itch.
Did order some new boots today though!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2014)

7.0 Not as much as past years because I been enjoying other outside fun. And last year was so great and I had a crazy number of days on the hill. Not sure if I be able to get that many in this year. And like others said when I see snow flurries is when I get 111% percent ready for skiing.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm at my first week of college and just got sick, so I can't go out... I'd say the ski jones is a solid 9 right now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Still have 6-7 more wknds of the boat and probably 2 months of golf left. Once we hit October though and it gets down consistently into the low 40s at night is when I really get the itch.
> Did order some new boots today though!



What did you end up getting?


----------



## Edd (Aug 29, 2014)

New skis I bought a few weeks ago are leaning against my wall, taunting me. Not helping keeping the Jones in check. They look so damn fun.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 29, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What did you end up getting?



Tecnica Bodacious 130.   Skis.com clearance and labor day sale. $200 shipped.  Hope they fit


----------



## mishka (Aug 29, 2014)

Edd said:


> New skis I bought a few weeks ago are leaning against my wall, taunting me. Not helping keeping the Jones in check. They look so damn fun.



 tell me about it  I got three pairs ski by my table, made this summer  ( only  one mine) not helping at all


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am sitting in a hotel room with the first ski tent sale of the year in the morning. 
I jones bad all summer, but the fall kills me. 13 tent sales. Weekend after weekend. Gets old fast....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2014)

Considering I'm sitting on my couch at my place at Mount Snow right now looking out the window at the mountain all illuminated in the morning sun, pretty high rate of Jonesing!! I'm guessing it won't decrease later today when I ride the Bluebird to the summit to drink a few beers and listen to some tunes with friends!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 30, 2014)

Following a few weeks of sadness after the prior season ends I stay at a pretty even keeled 5 through September. Once October hits and the nights get cool, the jones goes through the roof and I start obsessing over long range forecasts.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 30, 2014)

Up at Killington the past few day condo shopping put my jones through the roof....A ride to the summit yesterday for lunch did not help as well.....I was doing fine until I went up north.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought skis in July. They're putting in a new lift twenty minutes from my house. I just ordered a helmet that makes me look like an alien.



roark said:


>







Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## planb420 (Aug 31, 2014)

Been hitting the gym like crazy prepping for the upcoming season to strengthen my knees and shoulders....so far so good. I just use my angst for snow as fuel in the gym. 





  Should be no problems absorbing the landing off the big jumps and some mogul runs this season


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2014)

Edd said:


> New skis I bought a few weeks ago are leaning against my wall, taunting me. Not helping keeping the Jones in check. They look so damn fun.



I get it!  I have new skis sitting in our foyer and see them every day!  So looking forward to driving them.


.......


----------

